# [LPF] Daggers at Midnight II



## perrinmiller (Jan 11, 2012)

A continuation of a Living Pathfinder adventure, set in the vicinity of Venza for 4-5 characters of levels 3rd-6th.

Judge: GlassEye?
DM: Perrinmiller

Heroes:
Mowgli: Pari Kalikasan, Male Gnome Druid-3/Fighter-2
Mfloyd3: Garnet Sharnhearth, Female Dwarf Fighter-4
Shayuri: Maia, Female Aasimar Oracle-4
DalkonCledwin: Male Half-elf 3rd Level Summoner, Veniarus & Kalius
NPC: Female Aasimar 5th level Cleric, Ariel Esimae

[sblock=XP]Clock Starts on 11 Jan 2012 until 2 May 2012 (113 days)
Pari started at 12972XP
Garnet started at 8903XP
Maia started at 8338XP
Veniarus started at 3745XP

Heinrich started at 7429XP on 22 Jan 2012; finished on 4 Feb 2012 (14 days) = 7737XP & +350GP

Enc#8: +880XP each (Sunderham's Imports) 17 April 2012

Everyone leveled on 17 Apr 2012

[/sblock][sblock=Treasury]+1 Longspear (2305gp) -> Garnet
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (40 charges) (40x15=600gp) -> Maia
45.5gp
25ft ladder (weighs 50 lbs) (.5gp)
Sub-total = 2951gp (590.2 each)  This is each share to buy-in or out from party's shared items.

Enc#8: MWK Half-plate armor (750gp), MWK Greatsword (350gp), Leather (10gp), Rapier (20gp), 3xLight Crossbows (105gp), 30xBolts(3gp), Studded Leather (25gp), MWK Rapier (320gp), Shortsword (10gp), 3xDaggers (3gp), Half-plate (600gp), Greataxe (20gp), 2 x Spell Component Pouches (10gp), +1 Banded-mail (1400gp), +1 Light Wooden Shield (1157gp), +1 Heavy Mace (2312gp), Silver Holy Symbol (25gp), 235gp. Total = 7355gp
[/sblock][Sblock=Final Awards]Run Time 113 days; Everyone advanced a level on 17 Apr (@98days)
Pari:
XP: 12972(start) + 880(Enc) + 2744(98x28) + 660(15x44) = 17256XP
GP: +1471(Enc) + 590.2(Treasury) + 3038(98x31) + 630(15x42) = +5729.2GP

Garnet:
XP: 8903(start) + 880(Enc) + 2156(98x22) + 420(15x28) = 12359XP
 GP: +1471(Enc) + 590.2(Treasury) + 2450(98x25) + 465(15x31) = +4976.2GP

Maia:
XP: 8338(start) + 880(Enc) + 2156(98x22) + 420(15x28) = 11794XP
GP: +1471(Enc) + 590.2(Treasury) + 2450(98x25) + 465(15x31) = +4976.2GP

Veniarus:
XP: 3745(start) + 880(Enc) + 1470(98x15) + 330(15x22) = 6425XP
 GP: +1471(Enc) + 1666(98x17) + 375(15x25) = +3512GP

DMC = 7.91[/sblock][sblock=Adventure Rules]* I will use group initiatives, rolling   them myself. So in combat you must post your actions within 48-72  hours  of the players turn   coming up. Unless stated by a character  that  their actions are to follow another character, they will be  resolved in  posted order. After that time, if there was no  communication with the  DM, I will NPC the MIA player and move on.

* Dice rollers can be Invisible Castle or the EnWorld on-line dice   roller for the players.  The DM will use his own purple dice at home or   an on-line random number generator.

* Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the   DM.  If   you do not post for a week or more without having informed the   DM, he   reserves the right to remove you from the adventure giving  you  your   share of the XP and treasure earned as well as time XP and  gp to  the   date of your last post

* If your character gets enough  XP to level they may do so immediately.    This grants the extra hp, but  does not heal damage, and grants any   additional spell slots, but not  spells prepared.  A caster capable of   spontaneously casting could use  these slots normally, a cleric could   only use them for cure or inflict  spells, a druid for summon nature's   ally, etc.  Prepared casters may  prepare spells in these slots as if   they had left the slots blank for  the day, if they are able to do so.    They can go through the appropriate spell preparation as if they had   already rested if applicable.

* All characters need an appropriate character picture, head-shot   preferably, for token on the tactical grids. Also a mini-stat spoiler   block that includes a link to your character sheet will be required in   every IC post.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 11, 2012)

Once safely ensconced in the private room, Pari responds to Ariel's question. "Maia's OK. I'm not sure why she turned out the way she did, but she seems more incredibly innocent and naive than 'touched.' In spite of that, she's been very helpful and surprisingly effective. And her . . . different . . . outlook has proven to be quite insightful on many occasions."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 11, 2012)

The Dwarf's response to the question is more direct, though she keeps her voice low so that Maia will not hear her as she enters the room.  "She is a good comrade.  Speak no ill of her."  Garnet's voice is low, and her tone neutral, but it is clear she will brook no argument.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 23 (21 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 45 Current: 45
CMB: +6 CMD: 19; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +08,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Bashing Light Shield: Attack: +07  Damage: 1d6+3

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 11, 2012)

Maia chooses that moment to come in, and her deep violet eyes flick worriedly from person to person as she shuts the door behind her.

"I know I must seem strange to you," she says softly, "I don't know some things I should, and there may be other things too. But it's not because I'm stupid or hurt or anything like that. I came here from a long ways away, and I'm still learning what's normal."

Anxiously, she finishes with, "Please don't send me away. I want to see this through. I'll try to be better."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 11, 2012)

"Maia, there is no harm in not understanding the world around us. I myself only just recently came to a broader understanding of human society. If I might say this, the innocence about the world that you display is quite endearing, and I think even Ariel could learn a thing or two from it." Veniarus says as he enters the room behind Maia and the others.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 12, 2012)

"We would not go on without you," Garnet assures Maia.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 12, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*

Ariel glares at Veniarus and remarks with a hint of her fiery temper thinking that the summoner is either trying to get her goat again or be condescending.

"I know not what you speak of, Veniarus. Though you do tend to prattle on without saying much of importance.  Sometimes your pet has more important things to say, I think."

"Anyway, Maia.  I would not ask to send you away, I was offering to help you.  Considering if this fiend you faced is so dangerous, why have your companions let you venture forth without decent gear and equipment?" 

She looks speculatively at Pari and Garnet wondering if they have need of her Lessor Restoration spell instead.  However, the young woman holds her tongue.

        *GM:*  Seriously, is Maia going to do shopping or is she waiting for her companions to hold her hand on this?  I forget.      [sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (22 with shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +3 AC Barkskin
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Hold Person, Lessor Restoration, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 12, 2012)

Noticing Ariel seemingly took offense to his jest, Veniarus tries to mend the fence by saying "Sorry Ariel, I was only teasing you. I do apologize if you took offense to my statement." He then turns to Pari and with a much more serious tone and look says, "Tell me more of this woman, from the sounds of things she is some kind of spellcaster, and if that is the case going into combat with her, if it comes to that, we would be best served if we were prepared with as much information as we can possibly have, and probably with the best equipment for dealing with her particular type of spellcasting."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2012)

Maia beams happily at Garnet and leans over to give the dwarf a surprise hug from behind.

To Ariel she says without rancor, "We only just got more heavy metals to trade. I was going to do that when I saw the animal building and went to get a better look. And then things moved kind of fast...and here we are!"

Maia nods, confirming her story. "So I guess I should go trade for some things before we go. It won't be long though!"

(OOC - Have my hands full  just keeping up with the IC threads  I'll see to it today.)


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


if there is time, there are a few things I would like to pick up from the shop as well.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 12, 2012)

Garnet starts in uncharacteristic alarm at Maia's embrace.  Then she nods to her and sits back in her seat.

OOC:  Fine with me if we want to hold off a bit to allow for some equipment updates.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 13, 2012)

OOC: No problem with me if we take a shopping break. I've been trying to figure out what Pari wants to buy, but can't come up with anything right off hand. My 'Oldtimer's Disease' must be kicking in. I know I should spend his cash on something . . .


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 13, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*

Ariel graciously accepts Veniarus's apology, letting the matter drop, self-conscious that she sometimes lacks a more adult sense of humor and prefers not to be reminded of her sheltered upbringing.

"Indeed. The martial instructors have always drilled into our heads, proper preparation prevents piss poor performance.  Those grizzled men can be crude, however they do have wisdom." 

        *GM:*  You have plenty of time for off camera shopping and item commissioning.  I can wait.   The better prepared, the less punches I have to pull.     [sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (22 with shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +3 AC Barkskin
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Hold Person, Lessor Restoration, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 13, 2012)

With that Veniarus excuses himself to head to the Mystic Pearl in order to obtain some items that will be of use, summoning Kalius along the way.









*OOC:*


Should we make our purchases in this thread or in the Mystic Pearl Thread?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 14, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*

Ariel notices the summoner ready to depart.

"Do you wish to go together or discuss what items we should have?" 

        *GM:*  Purchases recorded there, but if you all wanted to role-play shopping  together, that would good to do here. To me, role-playing is role-playing no matter what you are doing.  

Just post the dice rolls and OOC  info over in the other thread.  If desired, you can change your mind and have  Veniarus wait for the others.     [sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (22 with shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +3 AC Barkskin
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Hold Person, Lessor Restoration, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 14, 2012)

Veniarus hears Ariel's comment as he begins to depart and nods to her waiting for the others to gather themselves so that the group of them can go shopping together.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 15, 2012)

"I think it a good idea to go together; as much as I've adventured recently, I've little experience when it comes to pitting my skills against mage-craft. Ideas and suggestions would be welcome.

"I picked up a fine bow already, as in our last encounter I found myself unable to strike an effective blow against the bitch . . . she was flitting about well over the heads of even the big folk in the group. My other weapons are of excellent craftsmanship, but have no enchantments cast upon them."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 15, 2012)

Then perhaps it would prove prudent for each of us to obtain a ranged weapon. Though my Eidolon..." Veniarus indicates the centuar-like leonine creature he had just summoned, "will be unable to utilize any ranged weaponry, though that is of little concern as I can alternatively summon a bird or other aerial creature to help us." he considers momentarily and then says "It may prove wise to find a way of restraining the mage's spellcasting ability, either a spell that can silence the mage, or some other means of preventing her from casting the majority of her offensive spells."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 15, 2012)

Garnet gestures to the longspear across her back.  "One of you could try your luck with this," she suggests.  "I'm going to follow Master Ausk's example, and extend my own arms," she adds by way of explanation to Pari and Maia.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 15, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*

Ariel considers her own inventory and remarks, "Personally, I prefer ranged attacks.  I have a few fire bolts at my disposal and a couple fiery spells too."

"I can prepare a few different spells as well. Searing light works well at range, same with Sound Burst. I should keep Hold Person too, I suppose." 

She shakes her head at the use of the longspear, "I have an enchanted one already.  I also have some other things to help against various creatures; holy water, liquid ice, acid, and a thunderstone."

"Doesn't this fiend fly, right?  How many tanglefoot bags do you all have.  That would certainly fix her mobility problem in a hurry."

"What do we know about this place she is hiding out?"

        *GM:*  Since Ariel is NPC'd, feel free to offer suggestions on her spell load-out if you want.     [sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (22 with shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +3 AC Barkskin
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Hold Person, Lessor Restoration, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 16, 2012)

"Sound advice," mutters Garnet.  "We should all carry a tanglefoot bag or two."

"As to what we know of the place, she is at a building on the docks called Sunderham Imports.  She has some followers, and a gang leader, Krell, may be there, perhaps with some thugs.  Though we left him few enough of those," she adds with bitter satisfaction.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 16, 2012)

"Fire doesn't work too well against her," Maia warned. "And she heals from wounds caused by ordinary weapons. She's strong because she's hard to hurt. She didn't have anything like a crossbow to shoot from a distance though. She used a long jabby thing like you and Garnet."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 17, 2012)

"Yes, I'll be asking Kavan to bless me with a few more appropriate spells this time around."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 17, 2012)

"Okay then I guess we each need at least an enchanted weapon and a tanglefoot bag in order to deal with this issue." Veniarus says glancing over at Kalius.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 17, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*

The cleric frowns as she realizes her fiery spells will not be so helpful.  But, she shrugs it off thinking that her minions might be another matter entirely.

Ariel raises an eyebrow, "It did not carry a ranged weapon, eh?  You don't suppose she would have changed that do you?" 

Thinking about the location, she asks, "Do any of you have some local knowledge about the place?  Would she be able to fly around in the place?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (22 with shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +3 AC Barkskin
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Hold Person, Lessor Restoration, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 18, 2012)

"I know absolutely nothing about the place, sadly. I didn't even know it existed until Gregor told us about it." He looks around at the others. "In regards to tactics for this fight . . . it occurs to me that we'll need someone to deal with the riff-raff she'll have with her, maybe keep them off the flanks of whomever carries the fight to her. If I go after Cassatta using my bow, Tagaiwi can work to keep the rabble off of me. Any other ideas?"

[sblock=OOC]Was actually thinking the same thing Ariel did about his previous spell selection being pretty good vs. minions, but I think I'll have him choose some with Cassatta in mind since he's the one she's after.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 18, 2012)

"I will take a similar approach, Kalius can protect us from the rabble, while we focus more heavily on the woman in question. As for the area in question, I am afraid I know very little about the city, so I will be of little use on this topic." Veniarus explains to the others. He then turns and begins walking towards the exit saying "We should continue this discussion at the Mystic Pearle."









*OOC:*


Now that we have nailed down basically what we are planning, I am going to make some basic purchases, pending everyone else agreeing to accompany Ven to the Pearle.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 18, 2012)

Garnet nods, and looks at Maia.  "Come on, then.  High time we got you some decent armor."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 18, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*

Ariel shrugs, "If we care not for the place of business, a fireball might be just the thing."  She looks askance at Veniarus as the last time she mentioned burning foes he had objections.

She nods at the mention of getting moving, "Indeed, let us depart and go shopping." 

In response to Garnet's comment, she says to Maia, "Elder sister, what is that you need to purchase with all your coins?"









*OOC:*


Swapping Lessor Restoration for another Hold Person, unless someone thinks she keep that in reserve. Or I could have her take two Sound Bursts.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (22 with shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +3 AC Barkskin
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Hold Person, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


I think Hold Person is ideal. What does everyone else think?







As the group arrives at the Mystic Pearl, Veniarus looks for a shop that sells Weapons both mundane and magical. Once there he asks the shop keep if he can trade his Crossbow in for a magical version of said Crossbow. This way he can have a chance of injuring the woman they are after as well as fighting with better accuracy.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 21, 2012)

"What do I need..." Maia muses. "Maybe a weapon like this..." she taps her crossbow, "...only made so it can hurt Casatta. I don't know about armor, Garnet. It's hard enough to walk just with me!" She smiles at that, and those new to the group do notice that she seems a little stooped, and her gait awkward and a bit slow, as if she were carrying unusual weight.

"Then if I have any metal left, I can look at other things...perhaps some kind of magical protection," she concludes.

(OOC - Basically interested in a Light Crossbow +1, and a Cloak of Resistance +1...magical armor wouldn't stack with my Revelation armor power, so I'm less inclined to indulge. )


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 21, 2012)

Veniarus finds what he was looking for and makes those purchases while selling those items that he no longer needs. Placing 2 of the new items in the possession of his Eidolon.









*OOC:*


managed to find a +1 Light Crossbow that was in stock, sold my old Masterwork Crossbow, and purchased 2 Tanglefoot Bags which I proceeded to place on my Eidolon. Also went ahead and restocked on my Crossbow Bolts which I utilized my Apartment to restock on.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 21, 2012)

Garnet has found that arguing with the strange young woman always gives her a headache, and that Maia is usually right.  The latter fact seems inexplicable within the stolid traditions of Dwarven philosophy, but Dwarves are a practical people and know when to accept the inevitable.  She nods politely to the others and steps over to a nearby stall, bartering gruffly over the price of a tanglefoot bag.

OOC:  Shay, if you don't mind me kibitzing, the xbow and cloak aren't that expensive, and I think you've got a fair bit more gold.  Maybe invest in some scrolls or a wand?  Or a Headband of Alluring Charisma (4000 gp) to boost the power of your spells?  Maybe upgrade the Cloak of protection to +2?  Remember that saving up for something big doesn't really apply in this game -- You always get full cash value from resale, so your net worth is fixed.  Just a thought.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 22, 2012)

(OOC - Unless I'm missing something, I have between 4000-5000 gp, total. Cha booster is nice, but a non-spell alternative for attack and defense still seems wise to me...I'll double check to see how much cash I've got though. Edit - Daggers 1 netted her 4705gp and some change...as I recall she didn't have much from before that; just a wand of healing...)


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 22, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*

Ariel watches the shopping activity and notices a red-haired man that appears to know some of her new companions, "Do any of you know that man?" 

She suggests to Maia, "Elder sister, you might want to consider a ring that will increase your defenses if you don't want to wear bulky armor.  There are amulets too.  You can even wear both of them at the same time."

"What about a pearl of power?  I got one of those, it allows me to cast any of my lower level spells each day without needing to ask Helina's blessing ahead of time."

[sblock=OOC][MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]; Enter Heinrich into the IC thread.  Do us proud with your RPing skills. 

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]; I think you have more money than that.  Your finances are a shambles on your sheet.   You have Treasure from Sword and the Fallen Angel unspent too.  Plus you joined from another adventure and I am not sure how much money you had from that one.

Edit: The initial CLW wand was not actually Maia's but a loan of the money to purchase it.  She was paid that loan back. We are going to have to straighten that all out. Better to do it now, before leveling up again. [/Sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (22 with shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +3 AC Barkskin
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Hold Person, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 22, 2012)

Maia inspects the protective trinkets, then gives Ariel a curious look.

"Why do you keep calling me your older sister? No one else does that, so it can't be a figure of speech...and I am quite sure we have no family in common, and that you are almost certainly older than me in any case."

Her eyes widen as she spies a circlet made of entwined silver filigree, enwrapping several pretty (if not impressively large) gemstones.

"This is nice too...it's hard to make up my mind. The ring and amulet are good, but I feel like this would make my magic stronger..."

(OOC - Hehe, revision due to silliness on my part. Thanks to the PMer Who Shall Remain Nameless, and to PerrinMiller's OOCs. Magic crossbow, cloak of resistance +1, and either a Headband of Alluring Charisma +2, or a Ring of Prot +1 and Amulet of Natural Armor +1...open to kibbutzing.  So I need to go to the magic store thread to get these, yes?)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 23, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry - busy weekend and no posting. I'm trying to get caught up, but I've run out of time this morning as well. Still pondering Pari's purchases. I'll try to get them taking care of this evening.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*

Ariel looks up at the taller and older Aasimar girl with an arched eyebrow, "Eh?  It is a measure of respect." 

The warmaiden doesn't dwell on the issue though, still not completely sure Maia is all together in the head.  However, she nods in approval at the oracle's choices for magical gear.

[sblock=OOC][MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION]; No worries, whenever you are ready.

 @Shayuri ; Took it for granted that an aasimar will recognize another of her race.  Maia is 2 years older too.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (22 with shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +3 AC Barkskin
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Hold Person, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


 I am reading this thread to get caught up


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2012)

DalkonCledwin said:


> "Okay then I guess we each need at least an enchanted weapon and a tanglefoot bag in order to deal with this issue." Veniarus says glancing over at Kalius.




Almost as if waking from a trancce, Heinrich says, "Ja, tangle foot ist goot."



perrinmiller said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Swapping Lessor Restoration for another Hold Person, unless someone thinks she keep that in reserve. Or I could have her take two Sound Bursts.






DalkonCledwin said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I think Hold Person is ideal. What does everyone else think?












*OOC:*


I give my nod to the  hold person. It takes 3 days real time to have an enchantment placed on an item, right?.







Heinrich joins the others in parusing the shop .....


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2012)

Heinrich returns with a new crossbow, a wand and a tangle foot bag. he puts away th bag and bow and says slyly, "secret vepon."

He is sporting a thin smile.


[sblock=spells]
	
	



```
0 Level              Level 01                 Level 02               
* Mage Hand          * Burning Hands# (1)     * Burning hands of acid &
* Detect Magic       * shield                 * scorching ray #
* Light              * Feather fall           * Cat's grace
* acid splash        * Burning Hands# (1)     *
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 26, 2012)

"Well met, Heinrich!"  calls Garnet, stepping forward to greet him.  "Glad you will be with us when we take on this priestess."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 26, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> Ariel looks up at the taller and older Aasimar girl with an arched eyebrow, "Eh?  It is a measure of respect."




Maia brightens at that and nods. "Then I shall call you elder sister as well!" she concludes. She then selects the circlet, "And I think I'll take this. Excuse me, elder sister, I have a great deal of metal and mineral crystals to exchange!"

She proceeds happily to the counter to purchase her items. 

[sblock=Perrin]You're correct in that Maia appears older...but Maia's measuring time from the point her body was created and sent crashing into the world...a much more recent event. Ariel's completely IC'ly accurate though.  As for the aasimar thing, Maia's 'aasimar' nature is different, since it's not a case of birth or lineage...she was just made in emulation of one. Again though, there's no way Ariel could be expected to tell the difference, so all is well. I only bring it up as an aside, and to explain OOC the method behind Maia's madness. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 26, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*

Ariel greets the red-headed newcomer, "Good day to you. I am Ariel Esimae, Warmaiden of Her Justice, Helina." 

The teenage priestess is thoroughly confused by Maia's response and looks to Pari and Garnet with an expression that calls into question if they are sure the oracle is alright in the head.

        *GM:*  Sorry Scott, I don't think 3rd Party material is allowed in LPF.  I am not authorized to allow it as DM. 

We will get moving once Mowgli has a chance to catch up.  You all can begin posting yourselves to where you want to go next after that.

Edit: Thanks, Shayuri.  We are on the same page now.      [sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (22 with shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +3 AC Barkskin
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Hold Person, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


 i will make the change back on the gold then.







Vell met frauline Garnet. I am ready for das vitch.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 27, 2012)

Pari looks around at the others, only just noticing Heinrich's return. "Heinrich! You're back with us! Wow, touch and go for a bit there, was it? Well, anyway, good to have you here."









*OOC:*


OOC: Ready!







[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs.  Aberrations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 47/47
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +3 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +13, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day), Woodland Stride

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Aspect of the Falcon, Longstrider, Ray of Sickening, Frigid Touch, Pox Pustules

Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 47/47
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +8, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 27, 2012)

"Yeah lets get moving, I think we are all in order." Veniarus says to the others.









*OOC:*


Also ready


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 27, 2012)

Garnet tucks the new tanglefoot bag into her belt and nods to the others.

OOC:  Ready


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 28, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*

With the newcomer ignoring her, Ariel shrugs and replies to others about being ready to go.

"With our shopping done, now we are going to this priestess's hideout, correct."

The warmaiden's question is more a statement.  Leaving the merchant quarter,  she strides along with the rest of you as you head towards the docks.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (22 with shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +3 AC Barkskin
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Hold Person, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 28, 2012)

*GM:*  Since we took an intermission, consider it a new day for abilities and spells.     Leaving Arcane Row, you make your way to the docks district to investigate the place that Gregor mentioned, Sunderham's Imports.

Walking  along the waterfront, you see various workers and people bustling  around about their business during the mid morning.  Shortly, you can  see the sign of your destination hanging on the facade of the wooden  building, out over the water on the end of the 50 feet wide dock.  There  doesn't appear to be much activity around the building itself as you approach the head of the  pier.

[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  You are just off the map in the vicinity of "Start".  Please provide grid coordinates from here on out.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 28, 2012)

Garnet looks over the building and its surroundings, trying and failing to look like a casual observer.  Her shield is on her arm, but her axe is still across her back.

"What do you think?" she asks the others.  "They'll surely be ready for a frontal assault.  Does anyone see another way?" It occurs to her that she has been away from the mountains too long.  She would never have asked a group of Dwarves for another choice.

OOC:  Standing at K18. Garnet should probably be at the lead of the group, along with the eidelon and/or tiger, yes?

PM:  Are there any windows on the warehouse?  Also, are there any Whitecloaks around?  And am I correct in thinking it could make trouble if a group of adventurers try to batter down a door in the middle of the docks?

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 23 (21 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 45 Current: 45
CMB: +6 CMD: 19; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +08,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Bashing Light Shield: Attack: +07  Damage: 1d6+3

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 28, 2012)

"Vhat ist possible to attack at night?"


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 29, 2012)

Veniarus looks at the Strange man and says "HUH!?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 29, 2012)

Pari strolls down the docks with his comrades in arms, occasionally scratching Tagaiwi behind the ears or under his chin and lost in thoughts of their objective. As the crew closes in on Sunderham's, he looks around and takes note of their surroundings. _Well, it's fairly obvious what we're about, I guess. We look exactly what we are . . . a wrecking crew on a mission._

He stops with the others to consider the objective; while he's looking, he takes a moment for a quick prayer to Kavan and feels a fresh spring in his legs.

"I'm guessing she knows we're coming by now, friends, if she's there at all. I'd say straight in and get it done. Anyone care to check for traps on the door, or shall we barrel on through?

"I'd like Tagaiwi close to me; he'll watch my flank should I need to use the bow against the bitch, and I want to be close if he needs some healing. So if he's to be out front I'll be with 'im."

[sblock=OOC]Casting _Longstrider_. Will also begin spamming Resistance before entering - though it likely won't require a recasting at this point, since it lasts 30 rounds . . .[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs.  Aberrations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 47/47
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +3 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +13, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day), Woodland Stride

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Aspect of the Falcon, Longstrider, Ray of Sickening, Frigid Touch, Pox Pustules

Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 47/47
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +8, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 29, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*

With the gnome casting spells in preparation, Ariel assists, "Let me add Helina's guidance and resistance to our band of heroes as well."

The warmaiden also casts a defensive spell to toughen her skin like bark in preparation for the assumed battle ahead.

"I can add Helina's Blessing as well once we get ready to enter."

_OOC: Staying put off the map for now, let me know where you want Ariel to be.  Probably in the middle?_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (22 with shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +3 AC Barkskin
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Hold Person, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 29, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







mfloyd3 said:


> And am I correct in thinking it could make trouble if a group of adventurers try to batter down a door in the middle of the docks?



You are in a seedy part of the city and the door might not be locked.  It is a place of business.[/sblock]As Garnet looks around, there are no Whitecloaks in sight.  She doesn't recall seeing any in the last 5 minutes of their approach to the pier, either.

Looking at the building from the head of the pier, she cannot see any windows on the front or near side.  The double doors have some small windows built into them, but only about 1 square foot in size.
[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*   Please provide grid coordinates from here on out.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 29, 2012)

DalkonCledwin said:


> Veniarus looks at the Strange man and says "HUH!?"




"just a thought." The wizard moves forward (L,17). and prepares his shield spell (will cast next round).

[sblock=mini stats]

*Initiative:* +2

*AC*13 = [10 + DEX (02) + Armor (01) + Natural (00) + Misc (00)]
*AC TOUCH* 12 = [10 + DEX (02)]
*AC FLAT FOOT* 11 = [10 + Armor (01) + Natural (00) + Misc (00)]
*HP:* 18  Current: 18
*CMB:* +2 
*CMD:* 14

*Fortitude:*  +1 = [Wizard (01) + CON (00) + Misc (00)]
*Reflex:*  +3 = [Wizard (01) + DEX (02) + Misc (00)]
*Will:*  +5 = [Wizard (04) + WIS (01) + Misc (00)]
*Resistance:* 5 fire
*Conditions if Effect:* fire and acid based feats

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Light cross bow +1
*bolts remaining:* 18/18 Remaining

Crossbow, Light: Attack: +06 = [BAB (02) + dex (02) + Misc (01) + Magic (01)]
--Damage: 1d8, Crit: 19-20/x2, Special: range 80 feet, type P

Fire Jet(Su): Attack: Auto hit 
--Damage: 1d6+2(fire), Special: Reflex save for 1/2 dmg (DC 16) or catch fire and take additional 
--1d6(fire) dmg; Range: 20' line USES: 7 OF 7


```
0 Level              Level 01                 Level 02               
* Mage Hand          * Burning Hands# (1)     * Burning hands of acid &
* Detect Magic       * shield                 * scorching ray #
* Light              * Feather fall           * Cat's grace
* acid splash        * Burning Hands# (1)     *
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 29, 2012)

OOC:  Just to speed this along, at player level, how do we feel about getting our marching order down and just strolling up to the door?  Garnet is opposed to waiting for nightfall, as the priestess may already have seen them.

It sounds like want Pari/Tagaiwi and Garnet up front, Venarius and his eidolon in the second rank, then Maia and Heinrich, and Ariel as rearguard?  This may be a bit of a waste, because Ariel looks like a strong melee fighter and I don't think we'll get outflanked in the close quarters of the building.  But we have more melee power than spell power at this point, so it might be useful to leave Ariel free to cast for a round or two as well as having an ace up our sleeve in case we are outflanked.

Sound OK?


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


 @mfloyd3  Sounds good to me. Going to cast Mage Armor on Kalius, and spam Guidance and Resistance on Veniarus and Kalius prior to entering combat.







Before entering, Veniarus casts a defensive spell on his Eidolon so as to prevent it from taking as much damage from the opponents that they may face.

 [sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats] *Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 23 Current // 23 Total
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4
*Save Modifiers:* +1 Cloak of Resistance

*Current Weapon:* +1 Light Crossbow, Loaded, +5 (1d8+1), x10 Bolts

*Augmented Summon Monster II:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 3/4 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message, Resistance, Acid Splash
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Grease, Life Conduit[/sblock]
  [sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]*Kalius (Eidolon)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +14
*Armor Class:* 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Mage Armor Class:* 20 (18 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points: *29 Current // 29 Total
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*Save Modifiers:* None

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Lucerne Hammer, +8 (1d12+4), 10 ft reach, Brace
*Secondary Attack:* Bite +1 (1d6+1) [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 30, 2012)

OOC: Let's have one to open the door (Garnett?) at H26. Maybe put Ariel beside him at I26. Pari and Tagaiwi can "flank" the door on one side at G25 and G26 respectfully. Veniarus and Kalius at J25 and J26, "flanking" on the other side. Heinrich and Maia can be a few feet back at H23 and I23 to provide ranged fire as needed. We're still close enough together that an area effect will get most or all of us, but at least we're not all lined up straight in front of the door in case of line effects. BTW, I'm fine with Pari and Tagaiwi taking point as well if that's what's desired - not trying to keep them out of the line of fire


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


 @Mowgli  , you are of course assuming we are able to get to the door without encountering any of the witch's minions, am I correct?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 30, 2012)

OOC: Yep . Of course, we could keep the same basic configuration as we approach; easy enough for pm to move us back to the point we first encounter anything.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 30, 2012)

(OOC - Maia will be in the third rank behind Garnet...that's within decent healing range with a Shift+Cast, and lets her use her crossbow fairly freely. She's going in with her Star-Shield up, and will cast Divine Favor on herself the round that Garnet knocks the door open.)


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 30, 2012)

OOC:  OK, Mowgli's plan sounds fine to me.  I think there have been no objections, so barring someone shouting it down, I'll just get things started.

Garnet walks to the door, shield ready, axe in hand.  She pulls the door, ready for action.

OOC:  If pulling doesn't work, she'll push.  If that doesn't work, she'll use her axe.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 23 (21 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 45 Current: 45
CMB: +6 CMD: 19; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +08,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Bashing Light Shield: Attack: +07  Damage: 1d6+3

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 30, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*

As Garnet and Pari begin discussing the approach to the building, Ariel remarks, "With my healing, I should be in the middle.  I am more suited for ranged combat and using my divine magic that brawling."

The warmaiden figures that it won't matter though until they get inside.  She casts the Bless spell before Garnet opens the door.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (22 with shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +3 AC Barkskin
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Guidance, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Hold Person, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 30, 2012)

The door is not locked and both open out as Garnet opens them each in turn. Revealed is the main room of the  store with shelves containing spices and silk garments are stocked and  line the right wall and form a few aisles to the left.  There is an inner room with a closed door in the back corner.

 There are two shopkeepers in the room, one male and one female.  There is a half-orc guard in the far corner barely visible through the shelving and trade-goods.
 




The man is attempting to be debonaire with a gold hoop  earring and he has short blond hair so it is quite noticeable.  He is  wearing a loose fitting merchant's robe, but he looks a bit too arrogant  to be a simple business man.






The other is a similarly dressed tall blond with wavy hair and a slender figure with breasts that match. 

The both look up with expressions that are only slightly puzzled at the armed people grouped outside.

 [sblock=Combat Information]Combat has not started yet.

Initiative:
Not yet

Updated Map:




1) You cannot move diagonally the racks or through doorjambs.
2) Corners provide standard cover


```
Ariel:     37/37 HP remaining; 
Garnet:    45/45 HP remaining
Veniarus:  22/22 HP remaining;
Kalius:    29/29 HP remaining; 
Heinrich:  18/18 HP remaining;
Maia:      30/30 HP remaining
Pari:      47/47 HP remaining; 
Tagawai:   47/47 HP remaining;

Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 40 charges remain
Spells Cast: Guidance (All), Barkskin & Bless (Ariel), Shield (Hein),
Longstrider (Pari), Divine Favor (Maia), Mage Armor (Ven)
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Divine Favor), Hein (Shield +4AC), Pari (+10ft movement), Ariel (Barkskin), Kal (Mage Armor)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*   Please provide grid coordinates & keep actions to 1 round's worth.

Unless you start hostilities, Initiative has not been rolled yet.  If you don't start hostilities, you might want to roll some Perception checks.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 31, 2012)

Pari and Tagaiwi hold their places to the side of the door, opting not to speak as yet. _Mmmm. What to do, what to do. If only we could ascertain their motives somehow!_

Perception (Pari, Tagaiwi) (1d20+13=22, 1d20+8=18)


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Jan 31, 2012)

Veniarus nods to the Eidolon who glances into the room taking as long as he can to perceive as much information as possible about the room and then transmits what he has learned back to his master.

 [sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats] *Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 23 Current // 23 Total
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4
*Save Modifiers:* +1 Cloak of Resistance

*Current Weapon:* +1 Light Crossbow, Loaded, +5 (1d8+1)

*Augmented Summon Monster II:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 3/4 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message, Resistance, Acid Splash
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Grease, Life Conduit[/sblock]
  [sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]*Kalius (Eidolon)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +14
*Armor Class:* 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Mage Armor Class:* 20 (18 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points: *29 Current // 29 Total
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*Save Modifiers:* None

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Lucerne Hammer, +8 (1d12+4), 10 ft reach, Brace
*Secondary Attack:* Bite +1 (1d6+1) [/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jan 31, 2012)

Garnet strides confidently into the room.  Her axe and shield are drawn in obvious menace, but otherwise she makes no threatening moves.

"We are looking for Cassatta," she tells the room.

OOC:  Move to F27; Sense Motive to see if the people in the room recognize the name, and a general Perception roll to spot imminent doom.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 23 (21 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 45 Current: 45
CMB: +6 CMD: 19; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +08,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Bashing Light Shield: Attack: +07  Damage: 1d6+3

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 1, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*

As most everyone is going to wait outside leaving Garnet to face them by herself, she throws them a stern look and remarks, "You cannot stay outside and let her enter alone. Veniarus send Kalius to cover the right."

She steps inside the door so she can see the man Garnet is confronting.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking 
*Standard Action:* Move to G27
*Move Action:* Perception (1d20+5=10)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (22 with shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +3 AC Barkskin
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Guidance, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Hold Person, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Feb 1, 2012)

Veniarus sighs to himself and says inwardly to himself and Kalius _"Great, now we have two impetuous women to deal with. I did not ask for such a huge burden as this when I came to this city. Oh well. You might as well do what Ariel suggested." _to which Kalius simply nods in acknowledgement and moves into position inside pulling his huge hammer off of his shoulder and preparing for what may come of this situation. Kalius then says to the others "If you don't treat me to some good meat when this is over, then I promise to make your lives hell for at least a little while." which causes Veniarus to smack his face in aggravation.









*OOC:*


Kalius Moves to I-28







 [sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats] *Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 23 Current // 23 Total
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4
*Save Modifiers:* +1 Cloak of Resistance

*Current Weapon:* +1 Light Crossbow, Loaded, +5 (1d8+1)

*Augmented Summon Monster II:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 3/4 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message, Resistance, Acid Splash
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Grease, Life Conduit[/sblock]
  [sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]*Kalius (Eidolon)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +14
*Armor Class:* 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Mage Armor Class:* 20 (18 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points: *29 Current // 29 Total
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*Save Modifiers:* None

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Lucerne Hammer, +8 (1d12+4), 10 ft reach, Brace
*Secondary Attack:* Bite +1 (1d6+1) [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 1, 2012)

From their position, Pari and Tag cannot see much of anything.  Garnet  doesn't notice anything unusual, but there is a look of recognition at  the mention of Cassatta's name.






Kalius can see that the woman is likely wearing armor under her merchant's robe and passes that along to Veniarus.







 [sblock=Combat Information]Combat has not started yet.

Initiative:
Not yet

Updated Map:




1) You cannot move diagonally the racks or through doorjambs.
2) Corners provide standard cover


```
Ariel:     37/37 HP remaining; 
Garnet:    45/45 HP remaining
Veniarus:  22/22 HP remaining;
Kalius:    29/29 HP remaining; 
Heinrich:  18/18 HP remaining;
Maia:      30/30 HP remaining
Pari:      47/47 HP remaining; 
Tagawai:   47/47 HP remaining;

Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 40 charges remain
Spells Cast: Guidance (All), Barkskin & Bless (Ariel), Shield (Hein),
Longstrider (Pari), Divine Favor (Maia), Mage Armor (Ven)
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Divine Favor), 
Hein (Shield +4AC), Pari (+10ft movement), Ariel (Barkskin), 
Kal (Mage Armor)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  The Perception checks were if you moved into the building, or did something else.  They were not meant for you to doing nothing and roll the dice to await the result.  

I will post their reactions once everyone else has posted actions if they are going to.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 1, 2012)

Needing no encouragement, Maia quickly scoots in as well, staying just behind the hammer-wielding man; ready to heal or help as needed.

(OOC - Moving to I-27)


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Feb 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


Not to criticize Maia's positioning too horribly much, but getting in right behind Kalius could prove problematic should he be killed somehow. I am uncertain how the rules actually work in this case but I don't know whether Maia's magic can actually heal Kalius or not. I do however know that Veniarus can in fact heal Kalius, which is why I highly suggest leaving the path between Veniarus and Kalius open so that if Veniarus has to heal Kalius he can do so. It also means that if Kalius does somehow get dismissed without having been healed, then Maia is not in the direct line of fire immediately following that round.

Also of concern, you moved to the square immediately behind Kalius. Kalius' weapon is a reach weapon (Lucerne Hammer), which means he will need to be able to continuously take 5 foot steps back if he is to be able to maintain combat distance with the NPC when he finally engages with her, assuming we enter combat with these NPC's or not.

IJS


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 1, 2012)

Sensing impending violence, Heinrich casts _shield_ and moves to (H, 27).

Where his eyes were seemingly glazed over when the war maiden introduced her self earlier, his eyes are now quite focused. "I haf your back, Lady Ariel." He says to the warmaiden. 

He lifts his eyes in anticipation of their nemesis arriving from above.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 2, 2012)

"Tagaiwi, with me." Pari takes a step forward, the tiger stalking just ahead of him, head held low. _Somehow these things never turn out quite like I expect them to . . ._

[sblock=OOC]Pari moves to H26, Tagaiwi to I27.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 2, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Excellent comments, an all on the mark. If it's okay with you, it might be fun to still let this move happen as stated though...to represent Maia's tactical naivete' as well as the fact that we haven't fought together before. Note that if it bothers you in any way, I've no problem changing Maia's move. I want this to be fun, not annoying. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 2, 2012)

The half-orc guard moves from his corner towards the area by the door to the office.






The sneering man shows recognition at the name, but his eyes narrow as well, "I see, just what is it that you want?"






The woman moves towards the back room area and opens the door.  She says nothing aloud to you, but says to the occupant through the doorway, "There are armed visitors here."
 
As it happens, Pari was apparently not noticed or not mistaken for Maderius.

 [sblock=Combat Information]Combat has not started yet.

Initiative:
Not yet

Updated Map:




1) You cannot move diagonally the racks or through doorjambs.
2) Corners provide standard cover


```
Ariel:     37/37 HP remaining; 
Garnet:    45/45 HP remaining
Veniarus:  22/22 HP remaining;
Kalius:    29/29 HP remaining; 
Heinrich:  18/18 HP remaining;
Maia:      30/30 HP remaining
Pari:      47/47 HP remaining; 
Tagawai:   47/47 HP remaining;

Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 40 charges remain
Spells Cast: Guidance (All), Barkskin & Bless (Ariel), Shield (Hein),
Longstrider (Pari), Divine Favor (Maia), Mage Armor (Ven)
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Divine Favor), 
Hein (Shield +4AC), Pari (+10ft movement), Ariel (Barkskin), 
Kal (Mage Armor)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Maia's position for now doesn't matter.  I adjusted Tag to I26 as Maia is already at I27.

Post another round worth of actions.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 3, 2012)

Heinrich (NPC'd) feels a gurgling in his stomach, then the sharp pang of a cramp in his lower abdomen.  Suddenly he doubles over with pain and his bowels void explosively, feeling the air around him with the odor of excrement.

One hand on his buttocks like he is trying to hold it in, the other on the hem of his wizardly robes to hike them up to be able to run freely, he turns around with nary a word to runaway and try to find a place to launder his drawers.

        *GM:*  Yeah, I booted Scott DeWar from the game after his repeated sub-standard posting and my private messages to correct his behavior proved to be an annoyingly waste of time.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 3, 2012)

Garnet eyes the man distrustfully, then looks over in alarm as Heinrich runs from the building.  She recalls the curse leveled against Cassatta's other adversary, and for a moment she considers simply charging the man.  But she neither heard nor saw a spell, and decides to make one last attempt at discussion.

"A friend of hers, Krell, tried to kill us," Garnet explains, eyes cold and face expressionless.  "We think it might have been mistaken identity, and we think Cassatta might still have the wrong idea.  We'd like to talk it over with her."

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 23 (21 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 45 Current: 45
CMB: +6 CMD: 19; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +08,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Bashing Light Shield: Attack: +07  Damage: 1d6+3

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Feb 4, 2012)

_'Oh yes, because bringing armed visitors to a simple discussion over mistaken identities is always the right course of action.'_ Veniarus thinks to himself but does not put voice to his thoughts. Though Kalius does make a poor attempt at hiding his laughter at the mental comment.



[sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats] *Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 23 Current // 23 Total
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4
*Save Modifiers:* +1 Cloak of Resistance

*Current Weapon:* +1 Light Crossbow, Loaded, +5 (1d8+1)

*Augmented Summon Monster II:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 3/4 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message, Resistance, Acid Splash
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Grease, Life Conduit[/sblock]
  [sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]*Kalius (Eidolon)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +14
*Armor Class:* 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Mage Armor Class:* 20 (18 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points: *29 Current // 29 Total
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*Save Modifiers:* None

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Lucerne Hammer, +8 (1d12+4), 10 ft reach, Brace
*Secondary Attack:* Bite +1 (1d6+1) [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 5, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*

Ariel was too preoccupied with the situation to worry about the rude red-headed man with his explosive diarrhea.  Seeing that Garnet is at least attempting some parley, the warmaiden remarks, "I suggest you bring your mistress out here at once.  Her Justice demands answers."

The fiery tempered teenager is still taking a hard stance, prepared to discuss the issue with weapons instead of tongues.

        *GM:*  Pari & Maia are up next to post before the next DM update.     [sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking 
*Standard Action:* Stay put
*Move Action:* n/a[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (22 with shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +3 AC Barkskin
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Guidance, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Hold Person, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 7, 2012)

Tagaiwi pads smoothly forward into the spot so recently vacated by Heinrich and settles down into a low crouch. A distinct rumbling makes the wooden flooring shake a little as the cat lets everyone know he's keenly aware of the tension in the room.

Pari puts a hand on his friend's back and stands his ground as he listens to Garnett's demand.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 9, 2012)

The sneering man steps back and replies, "Yeah?  So you are not here to discuss the price of our spices and silks." At the mention of Krell, there was no denial nor puzzlement in the man's expression.






The woman remains in place by the open doorway, saying nothing. You still cannot tell if anyone has recognized Pari or mistaken him for Maderius.

 [sblock=Combat Information]Combat has not started yet.

Initiative:
Not yet

Updated Map:




1) You cannot move diagonally the racks or through doorjambs.
2) Corners provide standard cover


```
Ariel:     37/37 HP remaining; 
Garnet:    45/45 HP remaining
Veniarus:  22/22 HP remaining;
Kalius:    29/29 HP remaining; 
Maia:      30/30 HP remaining
Pari:      47/47 HP remaining; 
Tagawai:   47/47 HP remaining;

Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 40 charges remain
Spells Cast: Guidance (All), Barkskin & Bless (Ariel), 
Longstrider (Pari), Divine Favor (Maia), Mage Armor (Ven)
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Divine Favor), 
Pari (+10ft movement), Ariel (Barkskin), Kal (Mage Armor)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  As you post the next round of actions, go ahead include a Perception roll.  It might or might not be needed depending on what you do.  No need to make Perception only posts to wait for results, the roll is being applied to the next round.

Post another round worth of actions.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 9, 2012)

Garnet holds her ground, choking down her anger at the man's tone.  "We did not come here to banter," she says evenly, her tone hard as the steel for which her clan is famous.  "We will speak to Cassatta now."

OOC:  Still holding her action.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 23 (21 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 45 Current: 45
CMB: +6 CMD: 19; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +08,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Bashing Light Shield: Attack: +07  Damage: 1d6+3

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 11, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*

Ariel maintains her position near the door, awaiting for the appearance of the fiendish woman.

"Maybe she is not here?"

        *GM:*  I will assume no one is moving and advance the round again in 2 days.     [sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking 
*Standard Action:* Stay put
*Move Action:* n/a[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (22 with shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +3 AC Barkskin
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Guidance, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Hold Person, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 11, 2012)

_Aaarrgh. This is getting us nowhere. Let's be done with it._

Guiding Tagaiwi with subtle signals well ingrained by long practice, the little Gnome and his tiger move on into the room. He gazes past the brutish guard to the woman at the door. "If Cassatta is within, we'll see her now and clear this up one way or another. If she is not, just tell us for the gods' sake!"

[sblock=Actions]Pari moves to I29, Tagaiwi to I30.

Perception (Pari, Tagaiwi) (1d20+13=15, 1d20+8=27)[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs.  Aberrations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 47/47
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +3 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +13, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day), Woodland Stride

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Aspect of the Falcon, Longstrider, Ray of Sickening, Frigid Touch, Pox Pustules

Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 47/47
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +8, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 12, 2012)

Maia takes a deep breath, sensing things have reached a crisis point.

"This whole thing seems complicated," she explains, "but it's really not. Casetta has mistaken our friend here," she indicates Pari, "for someone named Madarius who she evidently really REALLY doesn't like. She's wrong though, this is not Madarius, so we'd like her to stop sending people to kill him."

She pauses, then remembers to add, "Oh, also, we'd like her to end her curse." With a heaved breath and a beaming smile Maia concludes with a heartfelt, "There, that wasn't so complicated after all, was it?"


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Feb 13, 2012)

Veniarus and Kalius say nothing, though Kalius continues to glance around attempting to determine what the best course of action is going to be. Veniarus himself adds his own efforts to the goal of analyzing the situation at hand.

 [sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats] *Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 23 Current // 23 Total
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4
*Save Modifiers:* +1 Cloak of Resistance

*Current Weapon:* +1 Light Crossbow, Loaded, +5 (1d8+1)

*Augmented Summon Monster II:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 3/4 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message, Resistance, Acid Splash
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Grease, Life Conduit[/sblock]
  [sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]*Kalius (Eidolon)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +14
*Armor Class:* 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Mage Armor Class:* 20 (18 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points: *29 Current // 29 Total
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*Save Modifiers:* None

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Lucerne Hammer, +8 (1d12+4), 10 ft reach, Brace
*Secondary Attack:* Bite +1 (1d6+1) [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 13, 2012)

Pari doesn't notice anything, but Tag does.  His ears perk from a sound, but he cannot communicate what it was to his master.





The sneering man holds his ground and calls out to the woman, "Trillia, what did she say?  She coming out?" 






The woman, Trillia, replies, "Just a moment, Emer." She steps inside the inner office, barely visible.





In her place a man steps out into the main room.  He has short, brown hair and is also dressed in robes, but they are not a merchant's typical attire. Spotting Pari, he remarks, "It looks like he arrived."

 [sblock=Combat Information]Combat has not started yet.

Initiative:
Not yet

Updated Map:




1) You cannot move diagonally the racks or through doorjambs.
2) Corners provide standard cover


```
Ariel:     37/37 HP remaining; 
Garnet:    45/45 HP remaining
Veniarus:  22/22 HP remaining;
Kalius:    29/29 HP remaining; 
Maia:      30/30 HP remaining
Pari:      47/47 HP remaining; 
Tagawai:   47/47 HP remaining;

Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 40 charges remain
Spells Cast: Guidance (All), Barkskin & Bless (Ariel), 
Longstrider (Pari), Divine Favor (Maia), Mage Armor (Ven)
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Divine Favor), 
Pari (+10ft movement), Ariel (Barkskin), Kal (Mage Armor)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Again, please provide a Perception roll.  It might or might not be needed depending on what you do.  No need to make Perception only posts to wait for results, the roll is being applied to the next round.

Post another round worth of actions.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 15, 2012)

Garnet shifts irritably, losing patience.  "This is what we came to talk about!  That isn't Madarius, you idiot!  You and your fellows tried to spill our blood because you can't tell a petty thief from a warrior priest!" 

OOC:  If the shooting starts, remember Garnet's "Saving Shield" feat that she can use to give Ariel a +2 AC bonus.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 23 (21 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 45 Current: 45
CMB: +6 CMD: 19; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +08,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Bashing Light Shield: Attack: +07  Damage: 1d6+3

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Feb 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


Crap I totally forgot the perception rolls I had intended to roll in my last post. So here they are now, not really up for redoing the role playing for the same action XD


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 16, 2012)

(Perception!)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 17, 2012)

Tagaiwi and Pari each move forward a pace (to I31 and I30) but say nothing.

Perception (Pari, Tagaiwi) (1d20+13=22, 1d20+8=10)

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs.  Aberrations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 47/47
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +3 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +13, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day), Woodland Stride

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Aspect of the Falcon, Longstrider, Ray of Sickening, Frigid Touch, Pox Pustules

Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 47/47
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +8, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 19, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*

Ariel stays behind Garnet, figuring that negotiating is not going to get them anywhere.

"Where is the bitch fiend!  Send her out to meet her maker."

Perception (1d20+5=8)

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking 
*Standard Action:* Stay put
*Move Action:* n/a[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (22 with shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +3 AC Barkskin
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Guidance, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Hold Person, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 19, 2012)

A few of you can hear clanking movement such as those wearing platemail armor.  Veniarus actually sees the source of the sounds as two men come around the outside corner of the building, weapons brandished.








The lead one is a human with long brown hair and a goatee.  He is wearing some half-plate armor and carrying a huge axe. The other is a brutish half-orc (the others will recognize as Krell) in half-plate armor and carrying a greatsword.





 



 




Meanwhile inside, the woman Cassatta makes her appearance. She is in her mid 30's with long dark hair, wearing banded mail armor with a light wooden shield.  "I am here.  Kill them and capture Madarius!" Trillia follows her back out, crossbow in hand. The man in robes stays behind Cassatta.
 




First to react, the sneering man Emer, steps back to take cover and draws out a rapier and shortsword swiftly.









*OOC:*


Combat Begins: Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]Everyone is aware and no one is flat-footed.

Initiative:
Emer
Kalius* <=*
Pari
Fernig
Guadral
Venarius
Cassatta
Ariel
Trillia
Half-orc Guard
Tagawai
Garnet
Krell

Updated Map:




1) You cannot move diagonally the racks or through doorjambs.
2) Corners provide standard cover


```
Ariel:     37/37 HP remaining; 
Garnet:    45/45 HP remaining
Veniarus:  22/22 HP remaining;
Kalius:    29/29 HP remaining; 
Maia:      30/30 HP remaining
Pari:      47/47 HP remaining; 
Tagawai:   47/47 HP remaining;

Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 40 charges remain
Spells Cast: Guidance (All), Barkskin & Bless (Ariel), 
Longstrider (Pari), Divine Favor (Maia), Mage Armor (Ven)
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Divine Favor), 
Pari (+10ft movement), Ariel (Barkskin), Kal (Mage Armor), Bless (4/50 rnds)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Half-orc Guard (AC15):
Guadral (AC13):
Emer (AC17):
Trillia (AC16):
Fernig (AC17):
Krell (AC18):
Cassatta (AC21):
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  We went the diplomacy route last time, I don't think you want to get cheated out of fighting this one.  Considering how many characters are involved, I will go with individual initiative instead.

Kalius and Pari up for Round 1. Don't forget Bless is in effect.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 20, 2012)

Pari gestures quickly; his fingers tear at a leaf covered in black spots, ripping it to tiny pieces before gripping it tightly in a fist. He shouts "_Pestumapí!_" as he flings his fist out and spreads his fingers; the leaves zip through the air to settle around Cassatta's beautiful face . . .

[sblock=Actions]Casting _Pox Pustules_ at Cassatta. DC 15 Fortitude save or be Sickened and -4 DEX.[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Feb 22, 2012)

Torn between protecting his master and protecting the weird woman that is standing behind him Kalius sends a message to his master, upon answer of the message, Kalius realizes that his master is absolutely no match for what lays outside of the building all by himself. As such, Kalius retreats from his current position and places himself in between his master and the threat between the two of them. Upon doing so he also prepares his Lucerne Hammer in such a way as to allow himself to attack anyone other than his allies should they enter within range of him.









*OOC:*


Move Action: going to move to H-25.
Other than that I am preparing an Action to trigger when anyone other than a friendly enters within my 10 foot reach. That action is to attack that individual should they enter into that range.






 [sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]*Kalius (Eidolon)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +14
*Armor Class:* 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Mage Armor Class:* 20 (18 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points: *29 Current // 29 Total
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*Save Modifiers:* None

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Lucerne Hammer, +8 (1d12+4), 10 ft reach, Brace
*Secondary Attack:* Bite +1 (1d6+1) [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 23, 2012)

The man with the greataxe heads towards the centaur and deflects the waiting polearm aside as he gets within range.  He continues closer and his axe cannot bite into the eidolon's side, being turned away by the mage armor spell.





 



 




Cassatta appears to be affected by the rash.  The man in robes casts a spell and a slippery substance coats the floor underneath Pari and Tag's feet.
 














*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]Only Ven and Maia have LOS on Fernig & Krell
Cassatta failed save, Sickened (-2Att/dmg & -4Dex)
Kalius missed readied attack & Fernig missed him, but Kailus can take AoO
Pari and Tag DC14 Reflex save vs. Grease from Gaudral

Initiative:
Emer
Kalius
Pari
Fernig
Guadral
Veniarus* <=*
Cassatta
Ariel
Trillia
Half-orc Guard
Tagawai
Garnet
Krell

Updated Map:




1) You cannot move diagonally the racks or through doorjambs.
2) Corners provide standard cover


```
Ariel:     37/37 HP remaining; 
Garnet:    45/45 HP remaining
Veniarus:  22/22 HP remaining;
Kalius:    29/29 HP remaining; 
Maia:      30/30 HP remaining
Pari:      47/47 HP remaining; 
Tagawai:   47/47 HP remaining;

Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 40 charges remain
Spells Cast: Guidance (All), Barkskin & Bless (Ariel), 
Longstrider (Pari), Divine Favor (Maia), Mage Armor (Ven)
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Divine Favor), 
Pari (+10ft movement), Ariel (Barkskin), Kal (Mage Armor), Bless (4/50 rnds)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Half-orc Guard (AC15):
Guadral (AC13):
Emer (AC17):
Trillia (AC16):
Fernig (AC17):
Krell (AC18):
Cassatta (AC19): Sickened & -4 Dex
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Pari & Tag need to roll Saves.  Kalius has option for AoO.

Veniarus is up for Round 1.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 23, 2012)

*OOC:*



Can characters talk to each other before their action?  Garnet wants to coordinate with Ariel.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 23, 2012)

*GM:*  Realistically, yes.  As a rule of thumb, you should try to limit speech to 6 seconds worth per round total between Free Action speech posts and your actual turn.  This can be anywhere from 15-30 syllables in my mind.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Feb 24, 2012)

Kalius swings his mighty Lucerne Hammer with a gigantic Roar at the man who was attempting to get past him, attempting to crush him under the might of the hammer. Veniarus on the other hand weaves his hands and chants several small syllables as he casts a spell designed to impede the warrior's grip on his weapon.









*OOC:*


Taking Kalius' Attack of Opportunity, and having Veniarus cast Grease on the Greataxe wielded by the man who moved towards Kalius. This man will need to make a Reflex save with a Difficulty Class of 16 in order to not drop his weapon.







 [sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats] *Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 23 Current // 23 Total
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4
*Save Modifiers:* +1 Cloak of Resistance

*Current Weapon:* +1 Light Crossbow, Loaded, +5 (1d8+1)

*Augmented Summon Monster II:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 3/4 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message, Resistance, Acid Splash
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Grease, Life Conduit[/sblock]
  [sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]*Kalius (Eidolon)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +14
*Armor Class:* 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Mage Armor Class:* 20 (18 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points: *29 Current // 29 Total
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*Save Modifiers:* None

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Lucerne Hammer, +8 (1d12+4), 10 ft reach, Brace
*Secondary Attack:* Bite +1 (1d6+1) [/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 24, 2012)

"I don't want two-blades coming up behind me," Garnet murmurs to Ariel, gesturing to the corner of shelf that conceals the human carrying the rapier and short sword.  "You cover my back, I'll push past him to the right and get after the rest."


[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 23 (21 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 45 Current: 45
CMB: +6 CMD: 19; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +08,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Bashing Light Shield: Attack: +07  Damage: 1d6+3

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 24, 2012)

Reflex Saves (Pari, Tagaiwi) (1d20+3=17, 1d20+9=20)

Pari and Tagaiwi slip just a little as the floor turns slick beneath their feet, but manage to stay upright.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 24, 2012)

The man with the greataxe loses his weapon as it slips from his grasp.

 



 



 




Cassatta snarls in anger and starts casting her own spell.  Pari feels his joints starting to lock up and he tries to resist. "Madarius, you stay still.  I don't want you getting away."
 














*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]Fernig failed save.
Pari needs Will DC16 save vs. Hold Person from Cassatta

Initiative:
Emer
Kalius
Pari
Fernig
Guadral
Veniarus
Cassatta
Ariel* <=*
Trillia
Half-orc Guard
Tagawai
Garnet
Krell

Updated Map:




1) You cannot move diagonally the racks or through doorjambs.
2) Corners provide standard cover


```
Ariel:     37/37 HP remaining; 
Garnet:    45/45 HP remaining
Veniarus:  22/22 HP remaining;
Kalius:    29/29 HP remaining; 
Maia:      30/30 HP remaining
Pari:      47/47 HP remaining; 
Tagawai:   47/47 HP remaining;

Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 40 charges remain
Spells Cast: Guidance (All), Barkskin & Bless (Ariel), 
Longstrider (Pari), Divine Favor (Maia), Mage Armor (Ven)
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Divine Favor), 
Pari (+10ft movement), Ariel (Barkskin), Kal (Mage Armor), Bless (4/50 rnds)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Half-orc Guard (AC15):
Guadral (AC13):
Emer (AC17):
Trillia (AC16):
Fernig (AC17):
Krell (AC18):
Cassatta (AC19): Sickened & -4 Dex
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Pari needs to roll Save. 

Ariel is up for Round 1.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 24, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*

Ariel moves past Garnet, "Okay, let me see if I can take care of that one."

Getting closer, she casts a spell to try and take out the man so the dwarf will not have to worry.
[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking 
*Move Action:* Move to F30
*Standard Action:* Cast Hold Person on Emer DC 15[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (22 with shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +3 AC Barkskin
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Guidance, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Hold Person, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 24, 2012)

Krell is getting ready to move, "Dammit, Fernig.  Pick up your weapon!"

 



 



 




Trillia moves past Cassatta, keeping to her right and letting the shelving protect her from the large cat. She fires her crossbow at the cleric, the bolt slamming into Ariel's armor.  The armor deflects the projectile.
 




With a sneer, Emer resists the warmaiden's spell to make him helpless.

The half-orc guard tries to slash into the tiger's back with his sword, the blade only trims a few hairs.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]Emer made Will Save vs. Ariel
Pari needs Will DC16 save vs. Hold Person from Cassatta
Trillia missed Ariel, Guard missed Tag.

Initiative:
Emer
Kalius
Pari
Fernig
Guadral
Veniarus
Cassatta
Ariel
Maia
Trillia
Half-orc Guard
Tagawai* <=*
Garnet
Krell

Updated Map:




1) You cannot move diagonally the racks or through doorjambs.
2) Corners provide standard cover


```
Ariel:     37/37 HP remaining; 
Garnet:    45/45 HP remaining
Veniarus:  22/22 HP remaining;
Kalius:    29/29 HP remaining; 
Maia:      30/30 HP remaining
Pari:      47/47 HP remaining; 
Tagawai:   47/47 HP remaining;

Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 40 charges remain
Spells Cast: Guidance (All), Barkskin & Bless (Ariel), 
Longstrider (Pari), Divine Favor (Maia), Mage Armor (Ven)
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Divine Favor), 
Pari (+10ft movement), Ariel (Barkskin), Kal (Mage Armor), Bless (4/50 rnds)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Half-orc Guard (AC15):
Guadral (AC13):
Emer (AC17):
Trillia (AC16):
Fernig (AC17):
Krell (AC18):
Cassatta (AC19): Sickened & -4 Dex
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Pari needs to roll Save. 

Tag and Garnett are up for Round 1.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 25, 2012)

Pari struggles against the insidious effect of the bitch's spell, but the fight is useless and he feels his joints lock completely. _Oh, well, at least I won't fall in the grease._

Tagaiwi responds to the half-orc's attack with a flurry of claws and teeth, managing to swipe the brute once.

[sblock=Actions]Pari: Fails Will Save

Tagaiwi
Claw, Claw, Bite (1d20+5=6, 1d20+5=16, 1d20+5=9) for Damage (1d4+2=5)[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* -4
*AC:* 10 (06 Flat-Footed, 10 Touch), +2 AC vs.  Aberrations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 47/47
*CMB:* -2 *CMD:* 04
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * -3 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +13, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day), Woodland Stride

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Aspect of the Falcon, Longstrider, Ray of Sickening, Frigid Touch, Pox Pustules

Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 47/47
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +8, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 25, 2012)

Garnet grits her teeth in frustration, wanting to push the attack hard but unwilling to step into the trap the two humans have made for her.  The warrior priestess seems well-armored and capable; Garnet decides to trust that she can handle the fight at close range if need be.

She ducks around the case, armor clanking as she makes her way to the corner where the rogue is standing.









*OOC:*



Double move to C32.







[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 23 (21 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 45 Current: 45
CMB: +6 CMD: 19; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +08,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Bashing Light Shield: Attack: +07  Damage: 1d6+3

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 26, 2012)

*GM:*  Sorry, we skipped Maia.  She is up after Ariel, before Trillia. I will retcon her actions in if it changes the actions of Trillia or the Guard.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 28, 2012)

(OOC - Hee, it's so weird...I didn't even notice at first I wasn't on the init list...)

Maia brings up her crossbow and fires a bolt at the orcy-looking fellow that's trying to her her friend's pet tiger! Despite, or perhaps because of her anger and worry clouding her mind, the bolt flies straight, true, and with force...plunking solidly into the target and embedding itself deep in bone!

(firing on Guard, likely a crit! Total of 12 damage...I forgot to include the +1 enhancement bonus for damage in the rolls)

[sblock=Stats]
Maia
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 30 Current: 30
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +7
Special Attacks: Point Blank Shot
Current Weapon in Hand:
Light Crossbow +1: Attack: +06, Damage: 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 28, 2012)

After Maia's amazing crossbow shot, Tagawai's attack takes down the half-orc guard in front of him.








Krell advances on the centaur, "You might be big, but can you handle this?" The large sword slices mightily and cuts deeply into the eidolon's flank.

 



 



 




Cassatta's spell proves too much for Pari and the priestess remarks, "There! He cannot escape now, kill the others."
 




Emer steps towards the female dwarf and slashes out with both of his blades. However, neither one is able to penetrate Garnet's defenses. 









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]Krell charged hit Kalius for 17 dmg.
  Emer missed Garnett twice

Initiative:
  Emer
  Kalius* <=*
  Pari
  Fernig
  Guadral
  Veniarus
  Cassatta
  Ariel
  Maia
  Trillia
  Half-orc Guard (Dying)
  Tagawai
  Garnet
  Krell

Updated Map:




  1) You cannot move diagonally the racks or through doorjambs.
  2) Corners provide standard cover


```
Ariel:     37/37 HP remaining; 
Garnet:    45/45 HP remaining
Veniarus:  22/22 HP remaining;
Kalius:    12/29 HP remaining; 17 dmg
Maia:      30/30 HP remaining
Pari:      47/47 HP remaining;
Tagawai:   47/47 HP remaining;

Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 40 charges remain
Spells Cast: Guidance (All), Barkskin & Bless (Ariel),
Longstrider (Pari), Divine Favor (Maia), Mage Armor (Ven)
Abilities Used:
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Divine Favor),
Pari (+10ft movement), Ariel (Barkskin), Kal (Mage Armor), Bless (4/50 rnds)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Half-orc Guard (AC15): 17 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Guadral (AC13):
Emer (AC17):
Trillia (AC16):
Fernig (AC17):
Krell (AC18):
Cassatta (AC19): Sickened & -4 Dex
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Pari can roll again to resist Hold Person as a Full Round Action.

  Kalius and Pari are up for Round 2.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 28, 2012)

Though he struggles mightily and manages to wriggle the last joint on his smallest finger, Pari is unable to break free of wicked Cassatta's evil hold.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Feb 29, 2012)

Kalius takes a step back, which involves his four feet each taking a step back, and then once he is in position swings his Lucerne Hammer at the man who had attacked him hoping to do some damage to the man so that the damage he just took was not a waste. The roar that escapes Kalius as he swings is a mighty one however and allows him to add some strength behind his blow.









*OOC:*


Move to I-25, Attack Krell.






 [sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]*Kalius (Eidolon)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +14
*Armor Class:* 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Mage Armor Class:* 20 (18 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 12 Current // 29 Total
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*Save Modifiers:* None

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Lucerne Hammer, +8 (1d12+4), 10 ft reach, Brace
*Secondary Attack:* Bite +1 (1d6+1) [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 1, 2012)

Most of those inside are not really aware of the struggle outside.








Not bothering to try to pick up the slippery handled axe, Fernig draws a dagger and gets closer to the centaur, "Once this dumb horse falls, I can use his weapon." The small blade stabs the eidolon, but not very effectively.

 



 



 




The mage fires his crossbow at the tiger, but the bolt missed.  He reloads the weapon.
 













*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]Fernig hit Kalius for 4 dmg.
  Gaudral missed

Initiative:
  Emer
  Kalius
  Pari
  Fernig
  Guadral
  Veniarus* <=*
  Cassatta
  Ariel
  Maia
  Trillia
  Half-orc Guard (Dying)
  Tagawai
  Garnet
  Krell

Updated Map:




  1) You cannot move diagonally the racks or through doorjambs.
  2) Corners provide standard cover


```
Ariel:     37/37 HP remaining; 
Garnet:    45/45 HP remaining
Veniarus:  22/22 HP remaining;
Kalius:    08/29 HP remaining; 4 dmg
Maia:      30/30 HP remaining
Pari:      47/47 HP remaining;
Tagawai:   47/47 HP remaining;

Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 40 charges remain
Spells Cast: Guidance (All), Barkskin & Bless (Ariel),
Longstrider (Pari), Divine Favor (Maia), Mage Armor (Ven)
Abilities Used:
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Divine Favor),
Pari (+10ft movement), Ariel (Barkskin), Kal (Mage Armor), Bless (4/50 rnds)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Half-orc Guard (AC15): 17 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Guadral (AC13):
Emer (AC17):
Trillia (AC16):
Fernig (AC17):
Krell (AC18):
Cassatta (AC19): Sickened & -4 Dex
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Veniarus is up for Round 2.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 3, 2012)

Seeing that his Eidolon is in jeopardy, Veniarus starts chanting a spell and channels the energy of the spell into the Eidolon granting Kalius some additional fortitude so that the fight may be continued.









*OOC:*


Cast Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon on Kalius. Kalius is now at 18 Hit Points.







 [sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats] *Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 23 Current // 23 Total
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4
*Save Modifiers:* +1 Cloak of Resistance

*Current Weapon:* +1 Light Crossbow, Loaded, +5 (1d8+1)

*Augmented Summon Monster II:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 1/4 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message, Resistance, Acid Splash
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Grease, Life Conduit[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 4, 2012)

Garnet cannot see the battling in the front entrance of the building, but Ariel hears it and catches a glimpse of the centaur fighting someone outside.

 



 



 




Cassatta raises her hand towards the ceiling and says a prayer to her god.  The morale of her companions is increased.
 













*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]Cassatta cast Bless for her side.

Initiative:
  Emer
  Kalius
  Pari
  Fernig
  Guadral
  Veniarus
  Cassatta
  Ariel* <=*
  Maia
  Trillia
  Half-orc Guard (Dying)
  Tagawai
  Garnet
  Krell

Updated Map:




  1) You cannot move diagonally the racks or through doorjambs.
  2) Corners provide standard cover


```
Ariel:     37/37 HP remaining; 
Garnet:    45/45 HP remaining
Veniarus:  22/22 HP remaining;
Kalius:    18/29 HP remaining; 10 healed
Maia:      30/30 HP remaining
Pari:      47/47 HP remaining;
Tagawai:   47/47 HP remaining;

Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 40 charges remain
Spells Cast: Guidance (All), Barkskin & Bless (Ariel),
Longstrider (Pari), Divine Favor (Maia), Mage Armor (Ven)
Abilities Used:
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Divine Favor),
Pari (+10ft movement), Ariel (Barkskin), Kal (Mage Armor), Bless (4/50 rnds)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Half-orc Guard (AC15): 17 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Guadral (AC13):
Emer (AC17):
Trillia (AC16):
Fernig (AC17):
Krell (AC18):
Cassatta (AC19): Sickened & -4 Dex
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Ariel and Maia are up for Round 2.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 4, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*

Ariel glances back and calls out to Garnet, "We got flanked by someone outside.  The centaur is being held up there."

She steps closer to get a good look at the enemy priestess and threaten the backside of the man facing the female dwarf.  Seeing the one called Cassatta, she tries to turn the tables on her.

"Helina, hear my prayer."

The goddess of Justice is apparently not strong enough to overcome Cassatta's will.  The spell has no effect.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking & 5ft step to F31 (Flanking Emer for Granet)
*Move Action:* None
*Standard Action:* Cast Hold Person on Cassatta DC 15 - Cassatta's Will Save (1d20+7=24)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (22 with shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +3 AC Barkskin
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Guidance, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Hold Person, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 6, 2012)

Flush, and perhaps a bit overconfident from her success with the guard, Maia hastily reloads and fires a bolt at Casatta herself!

(aww...so close!)

[sblock=Actions]Move: Reload. Standard: Fire![/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
Maia
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 30 Current: 30
CMB: +2 CMD: 14
Fort: +3 Reflex: +4 Will: +7
Special Attacks: Point Blank Shot
Current Weapon in Hand:
Light Crossbow +1: Attack: +06, Damage: 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2 [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 7, 2012)

They continue threaten the summoner and his eidolon

 



 



 




Cassatta takes a light wound from the girl's crossbow.  Trillia reloads and fires a crossbow bolt at the cleric in front of her, but the armor protects Ariel from harm.
 













*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]Trillia missed Ariel

Initiative:
  Emer
  Kalius
  Pari
  Fernig
  Guadral
  Veniarus
  Cassatta
  Ariel
  Maia
  Trillia
  Half-orc Guard (Dying)
  Tagawai* <=*
  Garnet
  Krell

Updated Map:




  1) You cannot move diagonally around the racks or through doorjambs.
  2) Corners provide standard cover


```
Ariel:     37/37 HP remaining; 
Garnet:    45/45 HP remaining
Veniarus:  22/22 HP remaining;
Kalius:    18/29 HP remaining; 
Maia:      30/30 HP remaining
Pari:      47/47 HP remaining;
Tagawai:   47/47 HP remaining;

Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 40 charges remain
Spells Cast: Guidance (All), Barkskin & Bless (Ariel),
Longstrider (Pari), Divine Favor (Maia), Mage Armor (Ven),
Lessor Rejuv Eidolon (Ven)
Abilities Used:
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Divine Favor),
Pari (+10ft movement), Ariel (Barkskin), Kal (Mage Armor), Bless (5/50 rnds)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Half-orc Guard (AC15): 18 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Guadral (AC13):
Emer (AC17):
Trillia (AC16):
Fernig (AC17):
Krell (AC18):
Cassatta (AC19): 6 dmg Sickened & -4 Dex
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Tag and Garnet are up for Round 2.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 7, 2012)

Pleased to have an opening at last, Garnet brings her axe around in a mighty arc, and follows it with a crushing blow from her shield.

[sblock=OOC]
Full attack (TWF), using Power Attack, on Emer

Calculations (since things are a bit complicated):

Axe:  Attack:  +8 base +1 Bless + 2 Flanking - 2 TWF -1 Pwr Attk = +8
  Damage:  1d10+3 base +1 Bless +2 Pwr Attk = 1d10+6

Shield:  Attack:  +7 base +1 Bless + 2 Flanking - 2 TWF -1 Pwr Attk = +7
   Damage:  1d6+2 (off-hand, incl Bashing ench) +1 Bless +1 Pwr Attk = 1d6+4

[/sblock]



[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 23 (21 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 45 Current: 45
CMB: +6 CMD: 19; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +08,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Bashing Light Shield: Attack: +07  Damage: 1d6+3

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2012)

The tiger moves carefully forward off the grease, growling menacingly as he advances on the wench in front of him just before his jaws open wide and he clamps down _hard_ on Cassatta's thigh, long teeth rending her flesh.

[sblock=Actions]Move: to I32
Standard: Bite attack for 5 points of damage (*so close to a crit!*)[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* -4
*AC:* 10 (06 Flat-Footed, 10 Touch), +2 AC vs.  Aberrations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 47/47
*CMB:* -2 *CMD:* 04
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * -3 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +13, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day), Woodland Stride

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Aspect of the Falcon, Longstrider, Ray of Sickening, Frigid Touch, Pox Pustules

Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 47/47
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +8, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 8, 2012)

Krell steps forward, greatsword held high with both hands to deliver a mighty stroke.  Slashing down, the blade too fast and powerful to be stopped, he cuts deep into the centaur's torso.  Kalius falls to the dock's planking, mortally wounded. With a satisfied tone, he orders, "Now pick up that critter's weapon and kill that piker, Fernig!"

Fernig does just that, letting his dagger fall.  Grabbing the lucerne hammer he sidesteps and smashes the head of the weapon into Veniarus's side.

 



 



 




Cassatta is lightly wounded again and is not looking too happy.  The mage behind her pauses, saying, "Mistress, please step back out of the way."
 




The sneering fighter shrugs off the light wound from the dwarf and tries to jab Garnet.  However the dwarf's defenses are enough to keep him at bay.  "Argh, just you wait short stuff!"










*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3





[sblock=Combat Information]Krell PA on Kalius, 22 dmg
Emer missed Garnet
Fernig picked up Kalius's polearm and hit Veniarus for 11 dmg
Guadral delays

Initiative:
  Emer
  Kalius
  Pari
  Fernig
  Veniarus* <=*
  Cassatta
  Guadral
Ariel
  Maia
  Trillia
  Half-orc Guard (Dying)
  Tagawai
  Garnet
  Krell

Updated Map:




  1) You cannot move diagonally around the racks or through doorjambs.
  2) Corners provide standard cover


```
Ariel:     37/37 HP remaining; 
Garnet:    45/45 HP remaining
Veniarus:  11/22 HP remaining; 11 dmg
Kalius:    -3/29 HP remaining; 22 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Maia:      30/30 HP remaining
Pari:      47/47 HP remaining;
Tagawai:   47/47 HP remaining;

Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 40 charges remain
Spells Cast: Guidance (All), Barkskin & Bless (Ariel),
Longstrider (Pari), Divine Favor (Maia), Mage Armor (Ven),
Lessor Rejuv Eidolon (Ven)
Abilities Used:
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Divine Favor),
Pari (+10ft movement), Ariel (Barkskin), Kal (Mage Armor), Bless (5/50 rnds)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Half-orc Guard (AC15): 18 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Guadral (AC13):
Emer (AC17): 7 dmg
Trillia (AC16):
Fernig (AC17):
Krell (AC18):
Cassatta (AC19): 11 dmg Sickened & -4 Dex
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Kalius roll to stabilize and Pari roll Will save again. 

Veniarus is up for Round 3.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2012)

Tears of frustration well in the wiry Gnome's eyes as he observes the fight from his helpless state. Though he struggles mightily, Cassatta's foul paralysis gains an even stronger hold on him.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* -4
*AC:* 10 (06 Flat-Footed, 10 Touch), +2 AC vs.  Aberrations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 47/47
*CMB:* -2 *CMD:* 04
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * -3 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +13, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day), Woodland Stride

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Aspect of the Falcon, Longstrider, Ray of Sickening, Frigid Touch, Pox Pustules

Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 47/47
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +8, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


Apologies for not posting until now, been pre-occupied with other things in life, like delivering a speech for public speaking class and watching Mobile Suit Gundam 00. Please forgive me.







Veniarus suffers a serious blow, and knowing that he is at risk for taking more damage he takes a five foot step away from the range of his Eidolon's pole arm and then begins casting a spell that will hopefully shore up what wounds he has "My apologies Kalius, but I need your essence if I am to survive this." he says quietly as he draws the last remnants of life out of the physical form of Kalius and into himself. He then shouts "Ariel, if you can here me, I really could use some back up out here!"









*OOC:*


Actions: 5 foot step to K-26, Cast Life Conduit to gain 3 hit points taking Veniarus from what should be 12 hit points (due to having a starting hit point total of 23!) up to a total of 15. Speech as a free action.







 [sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats] *Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 15 Current // 23 Total
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4
*Save Modifiers:* +1 Cloak of Resistance

*Current Weapon:* +1 Light Crossbow, Loaded, +5 (1d8+1)

*Augmented Summon Monster II:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 0/4 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message, Resistance, Acid Splash
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Grease, Life Conduit[/sblock]

Also Veniarus should have 12 hit points left as he started with 23 max hit points and that attack only did 11 damage.[/OOC]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 11, 2012)

Kalius keeps bleeding Krell's feet.

 



 



 




Cassatta steps back and gestures towards the tiger, "May the doom of despair seal your fate, kitty."  She casts a spell to cause a feeling dread to overcome the tiger.  The male wizard also casts a spell and flames shoot out from his hand to wash over the tiger, killing the half-orc at his feet as well.
 




Emer laughs at the summoner's call for help and sneers at Garnet, "Heh, heh.  I guess Krell and Fernig are killing your companions."









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3





[sblock=Combat Information]Cassatta casts Doom on Tagl Will DC14 save or be shaken
Gaudral cast Burning Hands 5 dmg (Reflex DC14 for half)

Initiative:
  Emer
  Kalius
  Pari
  Fernig
  Veniarus
  Cassatta
  Guadral
Ariel* <=*
  Maia
  Trillia
  Tagawai
  Garnet
  Krell

Updated Map:




  1) You cannot move diagonally around the racks or through doorjambs.
  2) Corners provide standard cover


```
Ariel:     37/37 HP remaining; 
Garnet:    45/45 HP remaining
Veniarus:  15/23 HP remaining; healed 3
Kalius:    -7/29 HP remaining; 3 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
Maia:      30/30 HP remaining
Pari:      47/47 HP remaining;
Tagawai:   45/47 HP remaining; 2 or 5 dmg

Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 40 charges remain
Spells Cast: Guidance (All), Barkskin & Bless (Ariel),
Longstrider (Pari), Divine Favor (Maia), Mage Armor (Ven),
Lessor Rejuv Eidolon (Ven), Life Conduit (Ven)
Abilities Used:
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Divine Favor),
Pari (+10ft movement), Ariel (Barkskin), Kal (Mage Armor), 
Bless (5/50 rnds), Hold Person (Pari - 2/5 rnds)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Half-orc Guard (AC15): 23 dmg; Dead
Guadral (AC13):
Emer (AC17): 7 dmg
Trillia (AC16):
Fernig (AC17):
Krell (AC18):
Cassatta (AC19): 11 dmg Sickened & -4 Dex
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Tagawai has to roll saves, Will & Reflex DC14.

Ariel and Maia are up for Round 3.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 11, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*

Ariel calls over to Garnet, "You and the tiger have to deal with these here, I need to help Veniarus."

She moves back towards the entrance of the building.  She invokes a prayer to Helina and a wave of healing energy washes over Kalius and Veniarus.  Emer is not included in the divine blessing.

The summoner is fully healed and the eidolon regains consciousness.

        *GM:*  Kalius at 4/29HP and is also up to act next.     [sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Move Action:* Move to G27
*Standard Action:* Channel energy to exclude Emer; Channel Positive Energy (3d6=11)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (22 with shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +3 AC Barkskin
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Guidance, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Hold Person, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 11, 2012)

Tagaiwi, ferociously defending his friend and master and fully focused, shrugs off the two-leg's pronouncement of doom as though it were nothing and smoothly crouches low, allowing the fan of flames to pass harmlessly over him.

[sblock=OOC]Tagaiwi has _Evasion_, meaning no damage on a successful save .[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* -4
*AC:* 10 (06 Flat-Footed, 10 Touch), +2 AC vs.  Aberrations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 47/47
*CMB:* -2 *CMD:* 04
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * -3 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +13, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day), Woodland Stride

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Aspect of the Falcon, Longstrider, Ray of Sickening, Frigid Touch, Pox Pustules

Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 47/47
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +8, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


Ugh I totally did life conduit wrong, but no matter, as long as Kalius is alive he can hopefully manage to help with this situation.







Kalius groans and stands looks at the man who took his hammer, unfortunately due to the reach of the hammer, standing up would be a bad idea at this exact moment, however what these two men seem to fail to have realized is that the hammer is far from Kalius' only weapon.

Kalius proceeds to lunge his face out at the opponent in front of him, the one who had knocked him unconscious and attempts to latch on with his leonin incisors.









*OOC:*


Actions: Bite Attack on Krell







 [sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]*Kalius (Eidolon)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +14
*Armor Class:* 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Mage Armor Class:* 20 (18 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 Current // 29 Total
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*Save Modifiers:* None

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Lucerne Hammer, +8 (1d12+4), 10 ft reach, Brace
  [FONT=&quot]*Secondary Attack:* Bite +1 (1d6+1) [/sblock][/FONT]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 14, 2012)

"Pari," Maia urges as she cautiously steps sideways to put a wall between herself and the big, nasty man outside. "We need you. Please break free."

She then faces the foes across the room and takes a breath to steady herself, then straightens her back and lifts her chin defiantly.

"It didn't have to come to this...but so be it!"

White fire streams over her arms and hands, and lances out into the air over Casatta and her wizard. There it collects into a featureless blob for a moment, then blossoms into a whirling star-shaped blade that dips down of its own volition to strike at the wizard!

(5' step to get cover from Krell, then Spiritual Weapon on wizard.)


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 15, 2012)

Krell easily dodges the eidolon's bite.

 



 



 




Trillia reloads her crossbow and fires at the tiger.  The bolt messes and thunks into the wall behind him.  She steps back a step away from the animal.
 




Emer says nothing at Ariel's departure.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3





[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
  Emer
  Pari
  Fernig
  Veniarus
  Cassatta
  Guadral
Ariel
  Kalius
Maia
  Trillia
  Tagawai* <=*
  Garnet
  Krell

Updated Map:




  1) You cannot move diagonally around the racks or through doorjambs.
  2) Corners provide standard cover


```
Ariel:     37/37 HP remaining; 
Garnet:    45/45 HP remaining
Veniarus:  23/23 HP remaining; 
Kalius:    04/29 HP remaining; Prone
Maia:      30/30 HP remaining
Pari:      47/47 HP remaining;
Tagawai:   47/47 HP remaining;

Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 40 charges remain
Spells Cast: Guidance (All), Barkskin & Bless (Ariel),
Longstrider (Pari), Divine Favor (Maia), Mage Armor (Ven),
Lessor Rejuv Eidolon (Ven), Life Conduit (Ven)
Abilities Used: Channel Energy (Ariel)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Divine Favor),
Pari (+10ft movement), Ariel (Barkskin), Kal (Mage Armor), 
Bless (5/50 rnds), Hold Person (Pari - 2/5 rnds)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Half-orc Guard (AC15): 23 dmg; Dead
Guadral (AC13):
Emer (AC17): 7 dmg
Trillia (AC16):
Fernig (AC17):
Krell (AC18):
Cassatta (AC19): 18 dmg Sickened & -4 Dex
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Tagawai and Garnet are up for Round 3.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 15, 2012)

Garnet utters a silent prayer of thanks to Rogar that her enemy has finally shut up for a moment.  She moves in again, swinging for all she is worth, hoping the man has already spoken his last words.


[sblock=actions]

Full attack (TWF), using Power Attack, on Emer

Calculations (since things are a bit complicated):

Axe: Attack: +8 base +1 Bless - 2 TWF -1 Pwr Attk = +6
Damage: 1d10+3 base +1 Bless +2 Pwr Attk = 1d10+6

Shield: Attack: +7 base +1 Bless  - 2 TWF -1 Pwr Attk = +5
Damage: 1d6+2 (off-hand, incl Bashing ench) +1 Bless +1 Pwr Attk = 1d6+4
[/sblock]

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 23 (21 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 45 Current: 45
CMB: +6 CMD: 19; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +08,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Bashing Light Shield: Attack: +07  Damage: 1d6+3

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 17, 2012)

Tagaiwi presses forward, pursuing his targeted foe relentlessly. He bats at Cassatta with his paws, landing a love tap before lunging forward to snap at her. He teeth close on empty air with an audible clack and he growls in frustration.

[sblock=PM]You've got Tagaiwi at 45/47 HP, but I'm not seeing where he's taken any damage yet.[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Free (Move): 5' Step to I33
Claw, Claw, Bite (1d20+5=20, 1d20+5=15, 1d20+5=8) at Cassatta for (1d4+2=5) Damage.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 47/47
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +8, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 18, 2012)

Krell steps inside the doorway, intent to chop the little healer in half.  The greatsword is knocked aside, ineffectual.  "Argh, ya bitch."  Fernig continues his pursuit of the spellcaster, still covering the fallen centaur should it stand up.  He smashes the polearm down on the summoner's foot.

 



 



 




Tagaiwi inflicts another light would on the priestess.  She is still doing okay.
 




Emer strikes twice, both missing Garnet badly and he steps back.  He doesn't talk trash since he is losing this confrontation.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4





[sblock=Combat Information]Krell missed Ariel
Emer missed Garnet
Fernig hit Veniarus for 7 dmg

Initiative:
  Emer
  Pari
  Fernig
  Veniarus* <=*
  Cassatta
  Guadral
Ariel
  Kalius
Maia
  Trillia
  Tagawai
  Garnet
  Krell

Updated Map:




  1) You cannot move diagonally around the racks or through doorjambs.
  2) Corners provide standard cover


```
Ariel:     37/37 HP remaining; 
Garnet:    45/45 HP remaining
Veniarus:  16/23 HP remaining; 7 dmg
Kalius:    04/29 HP remaining; Prone
Maia:      30/30 HP remaining
Pari:      47/47 HP remaining;
Tagawai:   47/47 HP remaining;

Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 40 charges remain
Spells Cast: Guidance (All), Barkskin & Bless (Ariel), 
Longstrider (Pari), Divine Favor (Maia), Mage Armor (Ven),
Lessor Rejuv Eidolon (Ven), Life Conduit (Ven),
Spiritual Weapon (Maia)
Abilities Used: Channel Energy (Ariel)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Divine Favor),
Pari (+10ft movement), Ariel (Barkskin), Kal (Mage Armor), 
Bless (5/50 rnds), Hold Person (Pari - 3/5 rnds), Spiritual Weap (1/5 rnds)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Half-orc Guard (AC15): 23 dmg; Dead
Guadral (AC13): 7 dmg
Emer (AC17): 15 dmg
Trillia (AC16):
Fernig (AC17):
Krell (AC18):
Cassatta (AC19): 16 dmg Sickened & -4 Dex
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Last update had a mistake, Maia's damage was not on Cassatta, but Gaudral. Tag's previous dmg was erased from Evasion, I just forgot to put his current HP back to full. 

Pari roll Will save again & Veniarus is up for Round 4.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 19, 2012)

Pari's ongoing struggles finally pay off; the force of his will and his desire to help his friends deal with this mess in which he's landed them finally overcomes Cassatta's hold on his mind. 

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Touch, 15 Flat Footed), +2 AC vs.  Aberrations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 47/47
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +3 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +13, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day), Woodland Stride

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Aspect of the Falcon, Longstrider, Ray of Sickening, Frigid Touch, Pox Pustules[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


Changing actions taken with Perrin's permission. Please ignore the Swim Dice roll.







Veniarus decides the most prudent action is to withdraw from this fight so that he can gain a better vantage point from which to combat this opponent. Therefore he moves away from the enemy in the most defensive manner that he can manage.









*OOC:*


Actions: Withdraw behind the building and into square K-38 if it exists.







 [sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats] *Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 15 Current // 23 Total
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4
*Save Modifiers:* +1 Cloak of Resistance

*Current Weapon:* +1 Light Crossbow, Loaded, +5 (1d8+1)

*Augmented Summon Monster II:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 0/4 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message, Resistance, Acid Splash
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Grease, Life Conduit[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 20, 2012)

Veniarus escapes from the lucerne hammer being wielded by Fernig.

 



 



 




Cassatta tries to cast a spell, but is fizzles before it is released.  The priestess starts cursing and carrying on very unladylike. Gaudral makes a really lame attempt to bash the tiger with his quarterstaff.
 














*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4





[sblock=Combat Information]Cassatta failed concentration check
Gaudral missed Tag

Initiative:
  Emer
  Pari
  Fernig
  Veniarus
  Cassatta
  Guadral
Ariel* <=*
  Kalius
Maia
  Trillia
  Tagawai
  Garnet
  Krell

Updated Map:




  1) You cannot move diagonally around the racks or through doorjambs.
  2) Corners provide standard cover


```
Ariel:     37/37 HP remaining; 
Garnet:    45/45 HP remaining
Veniarus:  16/23 HP remaining; 
Kalius:    04/29 HP remaining; Prone
Maia:      30/30 HP remaining
Pari:      47/47 HP remaining;
Tagawai:   47/47 HP remaining;

Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 40 charges remain
Spells Cast: Guidance (All), Barkskin & Bless (Ariel), 
Longstrider (Pari), Divine Favor (Maia), Mage Armor (Ven),
Lessor Rejuv Eidolon (Ven), Life Conduit (Ven),
Spiritual Weapon (Maia)
Abilities Used: Channel Energy (Ariel)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Divine Favor),
Pari (+10ft movement), Ariel (Barkskin), Kal (Mage Armor), 
Bless (5/50 rnds), Spiritual Weap (1/5 rnds)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Half-orc Guard (AC15): 23 dmg; Dead
Guadral (AC13): 7 dmg
Emer (AC17): 15 dmg
Trillia (AC16):
Fernig (AC17):
Krell (AC18):
Cassatta (AC19): 16 dmg Sickened & -4 Dex
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  I put Veniarus at J36, but he can be put at I36 if you want.  Unfortunately K38 goes of the end of the dock.

Ariel, Kalius, and Maia are up for Round 4.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 20, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*

Ariel grits her teeth and steps back, "Helina's divine light burn you, oaf!"

A divine ray of searing light darts out from her hand and penetrates the half-orc's armor with ease.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking & 5ft step to F27
*Move Action:* n/a
*Standard Action:* Cast Searing Light on Krell; Searing Light Ranged Touch (PBS) (1d20+6=11,  2d8+1=10)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (22 with shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +3 AC Barkskin
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Guidance, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Hold Person, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


If I were to have Kalius stand up now, would he provoke an attack of opportunity from where he is?


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 21, 2012)

*GM:*  yes, Fernig is covering him.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 22, 2012)

Maia cautiously shuffles away from Krell, mentally making a footnote to investigate carrying more weapons than just a crossbow sometime. As the glowing 'starblade' again whizzed and dipped to buzz the mage again, she concentrated...and her body lit up with a bright glow that burned outward through her skin and enveloped her in light. The light exploded out of her and sailed in an arc over Tagawai and the two spellcasters to burst on the far side of them in a flash of intense heat!

[sblock=Actions]Move to I29 to avoid AoO fom Krell. Spirit Weapon attacks target. Use Oracle ability to hit Cassata and the mage (5' radius, 5d4 fire damage).[/sblock]

Edit - Oops! Maia's not level 5 yet. My apologies. Please omit the last dice of damage on the star fire attack. Also, the official name of that power is Spray of Shooting Stars.  Also, Ref save DC is 17.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 23, 2012)

Kalius decides to bide his time. Realizing that unfortunately for the moment he is going to be unable to do a whole lot to assist his master in any significant manner.









*OOC:*


Delay Actions for now until after Veniarus' next action.







 [sblock=Kalius Mini Stats]*Kalius (Eidolon)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +14
*Armor Class:* 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Mage Armor Class:* 20 (18 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 18 Current // 29 Total
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +1
*Save Modifiers:* None

*Current Weapon:* M.W. Lucerne Hammer, +8 (1d12+4), 10 ft reach, Brace
*Secondary Attack:* Bite +1 (1d6+1) [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 23, 2012)

Maia steps away from the threatening half-orc.

 



 



 




The spiritual blade cuts down the enemy mage, and the shooting stars kill him and badly wound the high priestess.  She screams, "Owwhh, you whore!" 

Trillia reloads her crossbow and puts a bolt on target.  The head of the shaft finds a gap in Ariel's armor, but gives her a minor wound.
 




Gets ready to receive the dwarf's next onslaught.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4





[sblock=Combat Information]Trillian hit Ariel for 3 dmg.

Initiative:
  Emer
  Pari
  Fernig
  Veniarus
  Kalius
Cassatta
  Ariel
  Maia
  Trillia
  Tagawai* <=*
  Garnet
  Krell

Updated Map:




  1) You cannot move diagonally around the racks or through doorjambs.
  2) Corners provide standard cover


```
Ariel:     34/37 HP remaining; 3 dmg
Garnet:    45/45 HP remaining
Veniarus:  16/23 HP remaining; 
Kalius:    04/29 HP remaining; Prone
Maia:      30/30 HP remaining
Pari:      47/47 HP remaining;
Tagawai:   47/47 HP remaining;

Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 40 charges remain
Spells Cast: Guidance (All), Barkskin & Bless (Ariel), 
Longstrider (Pari), Divine Favor (Maia), Mage Armor (Ven),
Lessor Rejuv Eidolon (Ven), Life Conduit (Ven),
Spiritual Weapon (Maia)
Abilities Used: Channel Energy (Ariel)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Divine Favor),
Pari (+10ft movement), Ariel (Barkskin), Kal (Mage Armor), 
Bless (6/50 rnds), Spiritual Weap (2/4 rnds)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Half-orc Guard (AC15): 23 dmg; Dead
Guadral (AC13): 34 dmg
Emer (AC17): 15 dmg
Trillia (AC16):
Fernig (AC17):
Krell (AC18): 10 dmg
Cassatta (AC19): 31 dmg Sickened & -4 Dex
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Tag & Garnet are up for Round 4.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 23, 2012)

Garnet steps in swinging for all she is worth, desperate to bring down the fool before her and press her attack before more of her friends are injured.

[sblock]
5' step to D32
Full attack (TWF), using Power Attack, on Emer

Calculations (since things are a bit complicated):

Axe: Attack: +8 base +1 Bless - 2 TWF -1 Pwr Attk = +6
Damage: 1d10+3 base +1 Bless +2 Pwr Attk = 1d10+6

Shield: Attack: +7 base +1 Bless - 2 TWF -1 Pwr Attk = +5
Damage: 1d6+2 (off-hand, incl Bashing ench) +1 Bless +1 Pwr Attk = 1d6+4

[/sblock]

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 23 (21 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 45 Current: 45
CMB: +6 CMD: 19; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +08,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Bashing Light Shield: Attack: +07  Damage: 1d6+3

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 23, 2012)

*OOC:*


Last time I checked bless doesn't actually give a bonus to weapon damage. Rather it only gives a bonus to Attack Rolls. Though I could be mistaken about this.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 24, 2012)

Tagaiwi smells blood in the air! He rears up on hind legs, pawing and biting at Cassatta . . . but the wounded woman eludes the tiger's attacks (for now). 

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 47/47
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +8, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 26, 2012)

Garnet takes down Emer, leaving him mortally wounded and dying at her feet.








Krell steps up and swings that large sword with a powerful overhand chop and crashes it past the cleric's defenses for a heavy wound.  "Ha! Take that, bitch! Go ahead and heal yourself again you are going to need it."

 



 



 









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 5





[sblock=Combat Information]Krell hit Ariel for 19 dmg.

Initiative:
  Emer (dying)
  Pari* <=*
  Fernig
  Veniarus
  Kalius
Cassatta
  Ariel
  Maia
  Trillia
  Tagawai
  Garnet
  Krell

Updated Map:




  1) You cannot move diagonally around the racks or through doorjambs.
  2) Corners provide standard cover


```
Ariel:     15/37 HP remaining; 19 dmg
Garnet:    45/45 HP remaining
Veniarus:  16/23 HP remaining; 
Kalius:    04/29 HP remaining; Prone
Maia:      30/30 HP remaining
Pari:      47/47 HP remaining;
Tagawai:   47/47 HP remaining;

Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 40 charges remain
Spells Cast: Guidance (All), Barkskin & Bless (Ariel), 
Longstrider (Pari), Divine Favor (Maia), Mage Armor (Ven),
Lessor Rejuv Eidolon (Ven), Life Conduit (Ven),
Spiritual Weapon (Maia)
Abilities Used: Channel Energy (Ariel), Spray of Shooting Stars (Maia)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Divine Favor),
Pari (+10ft movement), Ariel (Barkskin), Kal (Mage Armor), 
Bless (6/50 rnds), Spiritual Weap (2/4 rnds)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Half-orc Guard (AC15): 23 dmg; Dead
Guadral (AC13): 34 dmg; Dead
Emer (AC17): 24 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Trillia (AC16):
Fernig (AC17):
Krell (AC18): 10 dmg
Cassatta (AC19): 31 dmg Sickened & -4 Dex
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Yes, Bless only provides +1 Attack, not damage.  However, Garnet's PA is -2Att/+4dmg due to BAB being +4. I don't think you get a choice to only take -1Att/+2dmg.

Pari is up for Round 5.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2012)

Eager to play his part in the fight and to protect his friends, Pari steps forward cautiously on the slick floor. Once clear of the grease he moves to Tagaiwi's side and swings his scythe in an overhand chop, burying the blade deep in Cassatta's chest!

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to H33 (Reflex Save successful)
Standard: Attack (1d20+8=20) for (1d6+2=6) damage.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Touch, 15 Flat Footed), +2 AC vs.  Aberrations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 47/47
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +3 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +13, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day), Woodland Stride

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Aspect of the Falcon, Longstrider, Ray of Sickening, Frigid Touch, Pox Pustules[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 27, 2012)

Free from the distraction of fighting Emer, Garnet hears Krell's taunts.  "Ariel!" Calls Garnet, even as she steps carefully to keep her footing on the blood-slickened floor.  "Is that Krell?  Do you want me to come there and kill him?"









*OOC:*



Not an action, just communication to see if Ariel wants support.

Sorry about the Bless/PA screw-up.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 28, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*

Ariel is not sure who the half-orc is. Since she has fallen back to try and save the centaur and his summoner, she has not heard any names being used, "Sorry, I do not know! But, I could use a little help."

"So we know what to tell hell's gatekeeper, what is your name, cur?"

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking 
*Move Action:* n/a
*Standard Action:* n/a[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (22 with shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +3 AC Barkskin
*HP:* 15  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Guidance, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Hold Person, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 28, 2012)

Krell doesn't answer the cleric but calls out to Garnet.  "Yeah, it's me, bitch!  Come on and join the fun!"  Fernig laughs too, unaware that things go badly inside.  Gleefully, he smashes the lucerne hammer down on the centaur's head.  Then he moves into the building to set his sights on the girl guarding the aisle leading to the back office.  "Hey, Cassatta and Guadral are down, Krell."

 



 



 
Sure enough, Pari's attack has taken the evil priestess down and she lies bleeding and unconscious on the wooden floor.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 5





[sblock=Combat Information]Cassatta goes down.
Fernig does 14 damage to Kalius

Initiative:
  Emer (dying)
  Pari
  Fernig
  Veniarus* <=*
  Kalius
Cassatta (dying)
  Ariel
  Maia
  Trillia
  Tagawai
  Garnet
  Krell

Updated Map:




  1) You cannot move diagonally around the racks or through doorjambs.
  2) Corners provide standard cover


```
Ariel:     15/37 HP remaining;
Garnet:    45/45 HP remaining
Veniarus:  16/23 HP remaining; 
Kalius:   -10/29 HP remaining; Unconscious & dying
Maia:      30/30 HP remaining
Pari:      47/47 HP remaining;
Tagawai:   47/47 HP remaining;

Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 40 charges remain
Spells Cast: Guidance (All), Barkskin & Bless (Ariel), 
Longstrider (Pari), Divine Favor (Maia), Mage Armor (Ven),
Lessor Rejuv Eidolon (Ven), Life Conduit (Ven),
Spiritual Weapon (Maia)
Abilities Used: Channel Energy (Ariel), Spray of Shooting Stars (Maia)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Divine Favor),
Pari (+10ft movement), Ariel (Barkskin), Kal (Mage Armor), 
Bless (6/50 rnds), Spiritual Weap (2/4 rnds)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Half-orc Guard (AC15): 23 dmg; Dead
Guadral (AC13): 34 dmg; Dead
Emer (AC17): 24 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Trillia (AC16):
Fernig (AC17):
Krell (AC18): 10 dmg
Cassatta (AC19): 38 dmg; Unconscious & dying
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Veniarus/Kalius, then Ariel & Maia are up for Round 6.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Mar 29, 2012)

Sensing that his friend is unconscious Veniarus decides that the most prudent course of action to take is to simply allow Kalius to return to the Æther where he came from. Doing this however will take a few moments in order for the powers to take effect.









*OOC:*


Standard action to dismiss Kalius.







 [sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats] *Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 15 Current // 23 Total
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4
*Save Modifiers:* +1 Cloak of Resistance

*Current Weapon:* +1 Light Crossbow, Loaded, +5 (1d8+1)

*Augmented Summon Monster II:* 7/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 0/4 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message, Resistance, Acid Splash
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Grease, Life Conduit[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 30, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*

Ariel sidesteps towards the woman with the crossbow, putting a shelf between her and that devastating greatsword, "I made space for you, Garnet."

She wished that the summoner had dispelled the centaur earlier, then she could have blasted those two outside with a fireball, but now the fight is inside and she cannot risk it.  Opting to save her sound burst spell, Ariel casts a more potent healing spell on herself to make sure she can survive to heal the others.

        *GM:*  [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], Maia's up     [sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking & 5ft step to F28
*Move Action:* n/a
*Standard Action:* Cast spell (spend Dispel Magic); Cure Serious Wounds (3d8+5=21)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (22 with shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +3 AC Barkskin
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Guidance, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Hold Person, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 3, 2012)

Maia looks around and spies the two men behind her. With a moment of concentration she sends the blazing white blade after Krell, then meets eyes with Fernig. She realizes she has no hand to hand weapon to fight him with...so she does the next best thing. She tries to get over that thrice-damned pool of grease to escape him! Unfortunately...her awkward gait doesn't help, and she slips and falls on her hinder, staring up at the threatening bully of a man!

[sblock=Actions]Move action - Change spiritual weapon target. Move action - try to move across grease...fail ref save and fall in first square.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +2
AC: 16
HP: 30 Current: 30
CMB: +2 CMD: 14 Fort: +2 Reflex: +3 Will: +6 
Resistance: 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
Conditions in Effect: Bless, Divine Favor, Coat of Many Stars

Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 3, 2012)

Pari see's Maia's fall as he's trying to pry his scythe from Cassatta's chest. "Tagaiwi, _talà hulóg bantáy_!"

[sblock=Actions]
Free: Handle Animal - Command Tagaiwi to guard Maya ("Guard the fallen star!").
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 4, 2012)

Krell takes a minor wound from the spiritual blade.

 



 



 
Trillia reloads her crossbow and takes another shot at Ariel. The bolt misses.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 5





[sblock=Combat Information]Trillia missed

Initiative:
  Emer (dying)
  Pari
  Fernig
  Veniarus
  Cassatta (dying)
  Ariel
  Maia
  Trillia
  Tagawai* <=*
  Garnet
  Krell

Updated Map:




  1) You cannot move diagonally around the racks or through doorjambs.
  2) Corners provide standard cover


```
Ariel:     15/37 HP remaining;
Garnet:    45/45 HP remaining
Veniarus:  16/23 HP remaining; 
Kalius:   -10/29 HP remaining; Unconscious & dying
Maia:      30/30 HP remaining
Pari:      47/47 HP remaining;
Tagawai:   47/47 HP remaining;

Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 40 charges remain
Spells Cast: Guidance (All), Barkskin & Bless (Ariel), 
Longstrider (Pari), Divine Favor (Maia), Mage Armor (Ven),
Lessor Rejuv Eidolon (Ven), Life Conduit (Ven),
Spiritual Weapon (Maia)
Abilities Used: Channel Energy (Ariel), Spray of Shooting Stars (Maia)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Divine Favor),
Pari (+10ft movement), Ariel (Barkskin), Kal (Mage Armor), 
Bless (7/50 rnds), Spiritual Weap (3/4 rnds)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Half-orc Guard (AC15): 23 dmg; Dead
Guadral (AC13): 34 dmg; Dead
Emer (AC17): 24 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Trillia (AC16):
Fernig (AC17):
Krell (AC18): 15 dmg
Cassatta (AC19): 39 dmg; Unconscious & dying
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Tagaiwi and Garnet are up for Round 5 (not round 6 as last update said).

BTW, I am heading out of town tomorrow for 2 nights.  I might be on-line, but unlikely to be able to do map updates.  I will try to catch up over Easter.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 4, 2012)

Garnet looks at Trillia.  "Master Pari!" She calls, shouting past the crossbow-wielding warrior.  "Can you deal with this blonde wench?  I need to go and kill Krell." 

"Best surrender before I get back," she adds, giving Trillia a feral smile.  

She turns and runs around the corner, bearing down pell mell on Krell.

[sblock]
Action:  Run (not double-move, full run) to F27.  (since corners cannot be cut, that makes 9 squares to get there; if I have misunderstood and it can be reached in 8, please change to a double-move).

Running sacrifices DEX bonus to AC, which puts Garnet's current AC at 21.

Glad you're feeling better PM!

[/sblock]

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 23 (21 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 45 Current: 45
CMB: +6 CMD: 19; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +08,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Bashing Light Shield: Attack: +07  Damage: 1d6+3

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 9, 2012)

Tag moves through the grease to put himself between the fallen oracle and the polearm wielding fighter.








Krell takes a mighty overhand chop and delivers a deep cut that finds a gap in Garnet's armor for a badly bleeding wound.  The cut almost severs some tendons and leaves the dwarf's shield arm momentarily numb.

 



 



 









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 6





[sblock=Combat Information]Tag to I29
Krell hits Garnet for 22 damage

Initiative:
  Emer (dying)
  Pari* <=*
  Fernig
  Veniarus
  Cassatta (dying)
  Ariel
  Maia
  Trillia
  Tagawai
  Garnet
  Krell

Updated Map:




  1) You cannot move diagonally around the racks or through doorjambs.
  2) Corners provide standard cover


```
Ariel:     37/37 HP remaining;
Garnet:    23/45 HP remaining
Veniarus:  16/23 HP remaining; 
Kalius:   -10/29 HP remaining; Dismissed
Maia:      30/30 HP remaining
Pari:      47/47 HP remaining;
Tagawai:   47/47 HP remaining;

Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 40 charges remain
Spells Cast: Guidance (All), Barkskin & Bless (Ariel), 
Longstrider (Pari), Divine Favor (Maia), Mage Armor (Ven),
Lessor Rejuv Eidolon (Ven), Life Conduit (Ven),
Spiritual Weapon (Maia)
Abilities Used: Channel Energy (Ariel), Spray of Shooting Stars (Maia)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Divine Favor),
Pari (+10ft movement), Ariel (Barkskin), Kal (Mage Armor), 
Bless (7/50 rnds), Spiritual Weap (3/4 rnds)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Half-orc Guard (AC15): 23 dmg; Dead
Guadral (AC13): 34 dmg; Dead
Emer (AC17): 25 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Trillia (AC16):
Fernig (AC17):
Krell (AC18): 15 dmg
Cassatta (AC19): 39 dmg; Unconscious & dying
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION]; Pari is up for Round 6.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 10, 2012)

Geez, guys, I'm sorry! Somewhere I lost the fact that it was my (Tagaiwi's) turn!

"I'm on it, Garnett!" Pari spares a quick, worried glance for Tagaiwi, leaves his scythe buried in Cassatta's chest and pulls out his EarthBreaker as he rounds the corner toward Trillia. He rushes his swing as he approaches; the massive club stirs the air in front of her as it passes just in front of her knees.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to G32
Free: Draw EarthBreaker
Standard: Attack Trillia (and miss).
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Touch, 15 Flat Footed), +2 AC vs.  Aberrations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 47/47
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +3 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +13, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day), Woodland Stride

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Aspect of the Falcon, Longstrider, Ray of Sickening, Frigid Touch, Pox Pustules[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 10, 2012)

Fernig snarls, "You and yur fookin' animals."  He swings the pilfered lucerne hammer at the tiger.  The blunt he bangs a glancing blow off the tough beast.  The fighter backs away to give himself some space.

 



 



 









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 6





[sblock=Combat Information]Fernig hit Tag for 7 dmg

Initiative:
  Emer (dying)
  Pari
  Fernig
  Veniarus* <=*
  Cassatta (dying)
  Ariel
  Maia
  Trillia
  Tagawai
  Garnet
  Krell

Updated Map:




  1) You cannot move diagonally around the racks or through doorjambs.
  2) Corners provide standard cover


```
Ariel:     37/37 HP remaining;
Garnet:    23/45 HP remaining
Veniarus:  16/23 HP remaining; 
Kalius:   -10/29 HP remaining; Dismissed
Maia:      30/30 HP remaining
Pari:      47/47 HP remaining;
Tagawai:   40/47 HP remaining; 7 dmg

Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 40 charges remain
Spells Cast: Guidance (All), Barkskin & Bless (Ariel), 
Longstrider (Pari), Divine Favor (Maia), Mage Armor (Ven),
Lessor Rejuv Eidolon (Ven), Life Conduit (Ven),
Spiritual Weapon (Maia)
Abilities Used: Channel Energy (Ariel), Spray of Shooting Stars (Maia)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Divine Favor),
Pari (+10ft movement), Ariel (Barkskin), Kal (Mage Armor), 
Bless (7/50 rnds), Spiritual Weap (3/4 rnds)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Half-orc Guard (AC15): 23 dmg; Dead
Guadral (AC13): 34 dmg; Dead
Emer (AC17): 25 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Trillia (AC16):
Fernig (AC17):
Krell (AC18): 15 dmg
Cassatta (AC19): 39 dmg; Unconscious & dying
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*   @DalkonCledwin &  @Shayuri ; Veniarus, Ariel, and Maia are up for Round 6.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 11, 2012)

Veniarus moves close enough to the fight that he is able to perform the rituals necessary to summon a Wolf with which to attack his opponents from behind. He gets close enough that he is not within the man's line of sight, but he is still able to place the beast within range of the fighting.









*OOC:*


Veniarus moves to K-31, uses his Augmented Summon Monster II ability to summon a Augmented Celestial Wolf in square K-26, and then has the Wolf charge to square I-26 and proceed to attack Fernig with a bite attack that also has the trip feature.







 [sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats] *Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 15 Current // 23 Total
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4
*Save Modifiers:* +1 Cloak of Resistance

*Current Weapon:* +1 Light Crossbow, Loaded, +5 (1d8+1)

*Augmented Summon Monster II:* 6/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 0/4 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message, Resistance, Acid Splash
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Grease, Life Conduit[/sblock]

[sblock=Augmented Celestial Wolf (Summon II)]*Medium Celestial Animal
Init* +2; Senses Darkvision 60 ft, Lowlight Vision, Scent;
*Perception* +8
*AC* 14, _Touch_ 12, _Flat-Footed_ 12 (+2 Dex, +2 Nat)
*HP:* 17 (2d8+8)
*Fort* +7; *Ref* +5; *Will* +1 
*SR* 6 
*Resist* Acid, Cold, and Electricity 5 
*Speed* 50 ft 
*Melee* - Bite +4, (1d6+3 + Trip) 
Smite Evil (1/day) 
*STR* 17, *DEX* 15, *CON* 19, *INT* 2, *WIS* 12, *CHA* 6 
*Base Attack* +1; *CMB* +4; *CMD* 16 (20 vs. Trip) 
*Feats:* Skill Focus (Perception) *
Skills:* Perception +8, Stealth +6, Survival +1 (+5 Scent Tracking) 

*Smite evil (1/day):* as a swift action (adds CHA bonus (+0) to attack  rolls and damage bonus equal to HD (+2) against evil foes;  smite persists until target is dead or the celestial creature rests).[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 11, 2012)

*GM:*  DC, I am going to need the details on your summoned creature posted somewhere.  I recommend putting him on your character sheet.  You used the ability, you got to do the work for me. 

I don't think you need to roll Handle Animal for that either.

Edit: Not sure you can actually direct the summoned critter to attack someone your character cannot see.  But, I guess you are just commanding it to attack the nearest person, just getting lucky that it is a bad guy.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 11, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*

Ariel uses the cover of the shelving to protect her as she casts another spell, sending burning of flames from her fingers to wash over both of their foes, "Feel Her Justice's flames of wrath!"

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Move Action:* n/a
*Standard Action:* Cast spell Burning hands on both Fernig & Krell; Burning Hands (5d4=15); [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (22 with shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +3 AC Barkskin
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Guidance, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Hold Person, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 11, 2012)

Fernig manages to bounce the polearm's head off the Celestial Wolf as it  charges, but the damage is not enough to take it down before it bites  and trips him.

The flames burn the tripped and wounded fighter, Fernig falls  unconscious with the stench of burnt flesh and hair filling everyone's  nostrils nearby.  Krell is mildly burned, managing to twist out of the  worst of the spraying flames.

 



 



 









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 6





[sblock=Combat Information]Fernig hit Celestial Wolf for 8 dmg on AoO; Failed Ref save and took 15 damage from Ariel
Krell saved and took 7 dmg from Ariel

Initiative:
  Emer (dying)
  Pari
  Fernig (dying)
  Veniarus & Celestial Wolf
  Cassatta (dying)
  Ariel
  Maia* <=*
  Trillia
  Tagawai
  Garnet
  Krell

Updated Map:




  1) You cannot move diagonally around the racks or through doorjambs.
  2) Corners provide standard cover


```
Ariel:     37/37 HP remaining;
Garnet:    23/45 HP remaining
Veniarus:  16/23 HP remaining; 
Kalius:   -10/29 HP remaining; Dismissed
Maia:      30/30 HP remaining
Pari:      47/47 HP remaining;
Tagawai:   40/47 HP remaining;

Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 40 charges remain
Spells Cast: Guidance (All), Barkskin & Bless (Ariel), 
Longstrider (Pari), Divine Favor (Maia), Mage Armor (Ven),
Lessor Rejuv Eidolon (Ven), Life Conduit (Ven),
Spiritual Weapon (Maia)
Abilities Used: Channel Energy (Ariel), Spray of Shooting Stars (Maia),
Summoned Monster 2 (1/7 - Ven)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Divine Favor),
Pari (+10ft movement), Ariel (Barkskin), Kal (Mage Armor), 
Bless (7/50 rnds), Spiritual Weap (3/4 rnds)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Half-orc Guard (AC15): 23 dmg; Dead
Guadral (AC13): 34 dmg; Dead
Emer (AC17): 25 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Trillia (AC16):
Fernig (AC17): 24 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Krell (AC18): 22 dmg
Cassatta (AC19): 39 dmg; Unconscious & dying
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  @Shayuri Maia is up for Round 6.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 12, 2012)

Down on the floor already, Maia misses some of the action...though she can't miss the explosion of flames. She gets to her feet and tries to get away from the slippery, grimy stuff that even now befouls her dress and hands. She manages to grab the table just as she's about to slip again, and haul herself away from the mess on the floor, past Tagawai towards the door.

Meanwhile, Krell is buzzed again by the maniacally spinning blade of fire! Perhaps as a result of her distracted state though, the weapon merely zooms past him, coming nowhere near.

[sblock=Actions]Move: Stand up. Standard: Move to I28. Special (Spiritual Weapon): Attack[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +2
AC: 16
HP: 30 Current: 30
CMB: +2 CMD: 14 Fort: +2 Reflex: +3 Will: +6
Resistance: 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
Conditions in Effect: Bless, Divine Favor, Coat of Many Stars

Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow [/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


Not to complain, but I checked specifically for just this circumstance. Charges do not provoke attacks of opportunity, which is what the wolf performed, unless you deemed that line of attack as not an option for some reason beyond my understanding?

Also of note, I have now added the Wolf's Vital Stats to my previous post as well as to my character sheet on the wiki.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


If Fernig's using a reach weapon (?) the wolf's charge would have him leaving a threatened square to get adjacent - so it wouldn't be the charge itself that provoked, just the move.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


Oh yes, I had forgotten about that tiny detail... fair enough.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 12, 2012)

Krell is unharmed further from the spiritual weapon's last attack before winking out of existence.

 



 



 
Trillia stubbornly refuses to surrender.  She steps back and reloads her crossbow and puts a bolt into Pari.  It is not much more than a scratch though.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 6





[sblock=Combat Information]Trillia, 5ft step and hit Pari for 4 dmg

Initiative:
  Emer (dying)
  Pari
  Fernig (dying)
  Veniarus & Celestial Wolf
  Cassatta (dying)
  Ariel
  Maia
  Trillia
  Tagawai* <=*
  Garnet
  Krell

Updated Map:




  1) You cannot move diagonally around the racks or through doorjambs.
  2) Corners provide standard cover


```
Ariel:     37/37 HP remaining;
Garnet:    23/45 HP remaining
Veniarus:  16/23 HP remaining; 
Kalius:   -10/29 HP remaining; Dismissed
Maia:      30/30 HP remaining
Pari:      43/47 HP remaining; 4 dmg
Tagawai:   40/47 HP remaining;
Wolf:      09/17 HP remaining;

Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 40 charges remain
Spells Cast: Guidance (All), Barkskin & Bless (Ariel), 
Longstrider (Pari), Divine Favor (Maia), Mage Armor (Ven),
Lessor Rejuv Eidolon (Ven), Life Conduit (Ven),
Spiritual Weapon (Maia)
Abilities Used: Channel Energy (Ariel), Spray of Shooting Stars (Maia),
Summoned Monster 2 (1/7 - Ven - 1 rnd)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Divine Favor),
Pari (+10ft movement), Ariel (Barkskin), Kal (Mage Armor), 
Bless (7/50 rnds)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Half-orc Guard (AC15): 23 dmg; Dead
Guadral (AC13): 34 dmg; Dead
Emer (AC17): 25 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Trillia (AC16):
Fernig (AC17): 24 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Krell (AC18): 22 dmg
Cassatta (AC19): 39 dmg; Unconscious & dying
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Correct, reach weapon was reason for AoO. 

[MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] & [MENTION=23867]mfloyd3[/MENTION]; Tag and Garnet are up for Round 6.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Garnet tries not to let the pain of the brute's strike show in her face as she puts her full force behind the blows she returns to him.

[sblock=actions]
Action:  Full attack, TWF, Power Attack
Going to use Guidance on her axe attack.
To-hit w/axe:  +8 (standard) + 1 Guidance +1 Bless -2 Power Attack = +8
To-hit w/shield:  +7 (standard) +1 Bless -2 Power Attack = +6
[/sblock]


[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 23 (21 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 45 Current: 45
CMB: +6 CMD: 19; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +08,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Bashing Light Shield: Attack: +07  Damage: 1d6+3

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 14, 2012)

Intent on following his master's last command, Tagaiwi pushes past Maia and rounds the corner. He moves on Krell, lunging forward and snapping his jaws closed around the burly-man's calf.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to H27
Standard: Bite Attack (1d20+7=18) for Bite Damage (1d6+2=6)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 40/47
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +8, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 14, 2012)

Krell takes two more light wounds and turns around, exclaiming, "Gah! The fookin' tiger again.  Die beast!"  He swings mightily with the greatsword and it bites hard into the tiger's shoulder.

 



 



 









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 7





[sblock=Combat Information]Krell hit Tag for 18 dmg

Initiative:
  Emer (dying)
  Pari* <=*
  Fernig (dying)
  Veniarus & Celestial Wolf
  Cassatta (dying)
  Ariel
  Maia
  Trillia
  Tagawai
  Garnet
  Krell

Updated Map:




  1) You cannot move diagonally around the racks or through doorjambs.
  2) Corners provide standard cover


```
Ariel:     37/37 HP remaining;
Garnet:    23/45 HP remaining
Veniarus:  16/23 HP remaining; 
Kalius:   -10/29 HP remaining; Dismissed
Maia:      30/30 HP remaining
Pari:      43/47 HP remaining; 
Tagawai:   22/47 HP remaining; 18 dmg
Wolf:      09/17 HP remaining;

Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 40 charges remain
Spells Cast: Guidance (All), Barkskin & Bless (Ariel), 
Longstrider (Pari), Divine Favor (Maia), Mage Armor (Ven),
Lessor Rejuv Eidolon (Ven), Life Conduit (Ven),
Spiritual Weapon (Maia)
Abilities Used: Channel Energy (Ariel), Spray of Shooting Stars (Maia),
Summoned Monster 2 (1/7 - Ven - 1 rnd)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Divine Favor),
Pari (+10ft movement), Ariel (Barkskin), Kal (Mage Armor), 
Bless (7/50 rnds)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Half-orc Guard (AC15): 23 dmg; Dead
Guadral (AC13): 34 dmg; Dead
Emer (AC17): 26 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Trillia (AC16):
Fernig (AC17): 24 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Krell (AC18): 35 dmg
Cassatta (AC19): 39 dmg; Unconscious & dying
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  @Mowgli   [MENTION=6680145]DalkonCledwin[/MENTION] ; Pari and Veniarus are up for Round 7.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 14, 2012)

Pari makes a conscious effort to ignore his friend's yowl of pain, trusting his friends to do their parts in the fight. He steps up to the blond woman and swings his massive club in a whistling arc, grunting as the weapon slams into Trillia's ribs.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: 5' Step to F32
Standard: Attack (1d20+8=18) Trillia for (1d10+2=8) Damage.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Touch, 15 Flat Footed), +2 AC vs.  Aberrations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 43/47
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +3 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +13, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* EarthBreaker

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day), Woodland Stride

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Stabilize
*1st Level:* Aspect of the Falcon, Longstrider, Ray of Sickening, Frigid Touch, Pox Pustules[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 14, 2012)

Veniarus moves so that he is at a better vantage point from which to survey the field of combat and to direct his wolf in combat. Once there he see's that Krell is pretty heavily surrounded with no easy avenues of escape left to him. However the woman, Trillia is still apparently unharmed and able to make attacks against a wide variety of the companions. To this end he directs his wolf to make an attempt to get to Trilia and attack her. Though in order to do this the wolf will have to traverse the difficult terrain presented by the grease spell. In the meantime Veniarus will attempt to shoot a bolt into Krell with the hopes of downing him more swiftly.









*OOC:*


Veniarus moves to square J-25, directs wolf to move to square I-30 and attempt a reflex save to stay standing. Veniarus fires a bolt at Krell with a penalty for firing into a melee.







[sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats] *Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 15 Current // 23 Total
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4
*Save Modifiers:* +1 Cloak of Resistance

*Current Weapon:* +1 Light Crossbow, Loaded, +5 (1d8+1)

*Augmented Summon Monster II:* 6/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 0/4 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message, Resistance, Acid Splash
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Grease, Life Conduit[/sblock]

[sblock=Augmented Celestial Wolf (Summon II)]*Medium Celestial Animal
Init* +2; Senses Darkvision 60 ft, Lowlight Vision, Scent;
*Perception* +8
*AC* 14, _Touch_ 12, _Flat-Footed_ 12 (+2 Dex, +2 Nat)
*HP:* 17 (2d8+8)
*Fort* +7; *Ref* +5; *Will* +1 
*SR* 6 
*Resist* Acid, Cold, and Electricity 5 
*Speed* 50 ft 
*Melee* - Bite +4, (1d6+3 + Trip) 
Smite Evil (1/day) 
*STR* 17, *DEX* 15, *CON* 19, *INT* 2, *WIS* 12, *CHA* 6 
*Base Attack* +1; *CMB* +4; *CMD* 16 (20 vs. Trip) 
*Feats:* Skill Focus (Perception) *
Skills:* Perception +8, Stealth +6, Survival +1 (+5 Scent Tracking) 

*Smite evil (1/day):* as a swift action (adds CHA bonus (+0) to  attack  rolls and damage bonus equal to HD (+2) against evil foes;   smite persists until target is dead or the celestial creature  rests).[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 15, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*

Ariel sees that Krell is flanked and both Garnet and Tag should be able to finish him.  She says, "Let me help Pari.  You two finish this cur!"

Moving freely down to the other end of the aisle, she points her finger into Trillia's face and invokes, "Her Justice's fire damns YOU!"  The fire bolt takes Trillia in the head and the woman screams from the burns.  With the stench of burnt hair and flesh inside the building even stronger, the crossbow wielding woman falls unconscious.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Move Action:* Move to F31
*Standard Action:* Use Fire Bolt on Trillia; Fire Bolt (Ranged Touch/PBS/Precise Shot) (1d20+7=25,  1d6+3=5) [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (22 with shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +3 AC Barkskin
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Hold Person, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 15, 2012)

And then there was only one.  Krell stands alone, unable to see the fate of most of the others with the shelving in the way.

 



 
Trillia is lying, maimed, on the floor of the building.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 7





[sblock=Combat Information]
Initiative:
  Emer (dying)
  Pari
  Fernig (dying)
  Veniarus & Celestial Wolf
  Cassatta (dying)
  Ariel
  Maia* <=*
  Trillia (dying)
  Tagawai
  Garnet
  Krell

Updated Map:




  1) You cannot move diagonally around the racks or through doorjambs.
  2) Corners provide standard cover


```
Ariel:     37/37 HP remaining;
Garnet:    23/45 HP remaining
Veniarus:  16/23 HP remaining; 
Kalius:   -10/29 HP remaining; Dismissed
Maia:      30/30 HP remaining
Pari:      43/47 HP remaining; 
Tagawai:   22/47 HP remaining;
Wolf:      09/17 HP remaining;

Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 40 charges remain
Spells Cast: Guidance (All), Barkskin/Burning Hands/Hold Personx2/
Searing Light/Dispel Magic/Bless (Ariel), Spiritual Weapon (Maia),
Longstrider (Pari), Divine Favor (Maia), Mage Armor (Ven),
Lessor Rejuv Eidolon (Ven), Life Conduit (Ven)
Abilities Used: Channel Energy (Ariel), Spray of Shooting Stars (Maia),
Summoned Monster 2 (1/7 - Ven - 1 rnd), Fire Bolt (Ariel - 1/6)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Divine Favor),
Pari (+10ft movement), Ariel (Barkskin), Kal (Mage Armor), 
Bless (8/50 rnds)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Half-orc Guard (AC15): 23 dmg; Dead
Guadral (AC13): 34 dmg; Dead
Emer (AC17): 26 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Trillia (AC16): 13 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Fernig (AC17): 24 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Krell (AC18): 35 dmg
Cassatta (AC19): 40 dmg; Unconscious & dying
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Maia, Tagaiwi, & Garnet are up for Round 7.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 15, 2012)

Maybe he remembers Krell from the alley . . . something triggers Tagaiwi's innate ferocity and overcomes the thin veneer of civility imposed upon him by his relationship with Pari. Tagaiwi rears on his hind legs and slashes ferociously at the big man; he bats with the left paw, and when Krell takes the bait Tagaiwi smacks him soundly on the side of his ugly head with a crashing right. Just to add a little more injury to injury, the tiger chews on Krell's face . . . but just a little.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: None
Standard: Claw, Claw, Bite (1d20+7=9, 1d20+7=27, 1d20+7=25) (Claw Crit Confirm (1d20+7=27)) for Damage (1d4+2+1d4+2+1d6+2=11)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 22/47
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 19
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex: * +9 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +8, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


  If Tagawai took Krell down, Garnet will not attack.  But if he is still standing:







Seeing the half-orc tottering before her, Garnet swings once more.

[sblock=actions]
Full attack, twf, Power Attk
Axe:  +8 +2 (flank) +1 Bless-2 PA=+9
Shield:  +7 +2 +1 -2=+8
[/sblock]

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 23 (21 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 45 Current: 45
CMB: +6 CMD: 19; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +08,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Bashing Light Shield: Attack: +07  Damage: 1d6+3

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 16, 2012)

Maia cautiously goes to heal Tagawai from behind...wary of the tiger's ferocity, but unwilling to take even a small chance of a counterattack killing the brave beast.

(Move next to Taggy and Cure Light Wounds!)


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 16, 2012)

The tiger's claws finish Krell, finding his flesh in the gaps in his armor.  With a crash, the armored half-orc falls to the floor.  The last of the foes is down and unconscious.

 



 









*OOC:*


Combat Ended





[sblock=Combat Information]
    Tag got him.

Updated Map:




  1) You cannot move diagonally around the racks or through doorjambs.
  2) Corners provide standard cover


```
Ariel:     37/37 HP remaining;
Garnet:    23/45 HP remaining
Veniarus:  16/23 HP remaining; 
Kalius:   -10/29 HP remaining; Dismissed
Maia:      30/30 HP remaining
Pari:      43/47 HP remaining; 
Tagawai:   28/47 HP remaining;
Wolf:      09/17 HP remaining;

Wand of CLW(-> Maia): 40 charges remain
Spells Cast: Guidance (All), Barkskin/Burning Hands/Hold Personx2/
Searing Light/Dispel Magic/Bless (Ariel), Spiritual Weapon (Maia),
Longstrider (Pari), Divine Favor (Maia), Mage Armor (Ven),
Lessor Rejuv Eidolon (Ven), Life Conduit (Ven), CLW (Maia)
Abilities Used: Channel Energy (Ariel), Spray of Shooting Stars (Maia),
Summoned Monster 2 (1/7 - Ven - 1 rnd), Fire Bolt (Ariel - 1/6)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, Divine Favor),
Pari (+10ft movement), Ariel (Barkskin), Kal (Mage Armor), 
Bless (8/50 rnds)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Half-orc Guard (AC15): 23 dmg; Dead
Guadral (AC13): 34 dmg; Dead
Emer (AC17): 26 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Trillia (AC16): 13 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Fernig (AC17): 24 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Krell (AC18): 46 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Cassatta (AC19): 40 dmg; Unconscious & dying
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  4400XP Awarded (880 each). 1st post updated.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 17, 2012)

"Rogar's beard!" grumbles Garnet, looking at the tiger, half-grateful, half-concerned.  Every so often the creature reminds her that it is truly a beast.  "Well done," she mutters to the tiger.

"Krell's down!" She calls, weapon still at the ready.  "Are any of the rest of 'em still standing?"

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 23 (21 flat-footed, 12 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 45 Current: 45
CMB: +6 CMD: 19; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +2; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +08,  Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Bashing Light Shield: Attack: +07  Damage: 1d6+3

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
+1 to-hit vs. Goblins
[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 18, 2012)

After hearing the call that Krell was down, Veniarus cautiously walks into the main area of the building and says to the others, "Looks like they are all at the very least unconscious. I suggest that we try to prevent the deaths of any survivors lest we be accused of murder or some triviality. Additionally it might be beneficial if we knew why they were after one of you. I doubt it was simply a case of mistaken identity."

  [sblock=Veniarus Mini Stats] *Veniarus Tollar (DalkonCledwin)*
*Initiative:* +2
*Perception:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (13 Flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*Hit Points:* 15 Current // 23 Total
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +4
*Save Modifiers:* +1 Cloak of Resistance

*Current Weapon:* +1 Light Crossbow, Loaded, +5 (1d8+1)

*Augmented Summon Monster II:* 6/7 Remaining
*Spells Per Day:* Infinite Cantrips Remaining; 0/4 First Level Remaining
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Read Magic, Guidance, Message, Resistance, Acid Splash
*First Level Spells:* Lesser Rejuvenate Eidolon, Mage Armor, Grease, Life Conduit[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 19, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*

Ariel shrugs, "I'd let them two out there carry on to the after-life.  Did you not already have to defeat that half-orc brute once before?"

"I will save the priestess, though.  I think we want to interrogate her, no? I will take care of our wounds afterward."

Moving over to the fallen woman responsible for all of the mayhem, she uses her skill at healing to provide first aid to prevent her death.  She doesn't take actions to bring Cassatta to consciousness yet, though.

[sblock=Actions]Heal Skill, Take 10[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (22 with shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +3 AC Barkskin
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Hold Person, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 19, 2012)

Still a bit dazed from the confusion of battle, Maia went over to look more closely at Casatta. 

"So much suffering. It seems sad, doesn't it? Even if she was a very proud, disagreeable person she's still a person. Now she's lost everything except her life, all because of a simple misunderstanding that could have easily been resolved if she'd just listened."

She bit her lip as she stared down at the fallen priestess. "As mean as she was, this won't make her any better, will it? She won't see this as a lesson she needs to learn to grow. She'll see it as an insult, and a challenge."

Finally the aasimar wrenches herself away, overcome with a dawning sorrow at the futility of it all. Unable to look at what she had helped bring about, she instead looks into the room Casatta had come out of, hoping to find answers there. Maybe there would be something that explained more about the "madarius" conundrum, and how it had come to this.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 19, 2012)

Garnet hesitates at Ariel's words, looking down at Krell and Fenrig.  Goblins were vermin, but loathsome as these were, they were part of the city.

"I'll fight within city walls," Garnet says carefully.  "But I'll not play executioner.  That duty belongs to the law of the city.  I say we save those that we can."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 21, 2012)

Maia hears Garnet, and nods. She comes back out and hurries around to help those she can before it's too late. Her own experience in the making of bodies translated well into stopping them from leaking as well, she was pleased to note.

(Taking 10 on Heal checks for 19, I'll go around to whoever Ariel doesn't and stabilize who I can.)


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 21, 2012)

Garnet nods gratefully to Maia.  "Don't wake them," she warns, and checks the exterior of the building one more time to see if the commotion has drawn any attention.









*OOC:*



PM, anyone on the wharf looking over?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 22, 2012)

Pari stands down somewhat reluctantly, the adrenaline still coursing through his body. He moves to check on Tagaiwi, approaching slowly and from the front as he's well aware of the tiger's ferocity when his blood-lust is aroused. He nods to Garnet as he rounds the shelves and his Dwarven friend comes into view.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 22, 2012)

While all of this is happening Veniarus dismisses the Celestial Dog and sits down to recouperate, unfortunately Veniarus has expended most of his spells for the day, and as such he is unwilling to risk bringing Kalius back to the physical world as he would be unable to heal his friend as of yet.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 22, 2012)

The dying are stabilized, though nothing could be done for the half-orc guard and the mage.  

Checking out front, there are a few curious passersby at the head of the pier.  There was quite the commotion of fighting at the front of the building for more than a few moments.  It is entirely possible, one of the onlookers could have already rushed off to find the Whitecloaks without you being aware of it.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 22, 2012)

Garnet hesitates a moment, weighing the group's options.  "Can someone check the office?" she calls.  "If we have to explain this fight to the Whitecloaks, we'll look more convincing if we've got evidence they were up to something."


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 23, 2012)

Veniarus nods, though he would have been of more use to the others if Kalius were present to aid in the search. However that said he heads to the back room to attempt to search it for anything of relavence to there purpose here.









*OOC:*


If there is time, I would like to take a 20 on a search check which would give a result of a 22 on the perception roll associated with the search check. Going to also add in a Detect Magic Cantrip to assist in the search as well.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 23, 2012)

The small room the back of the building contains a small desk, a wooden chest, a cot, and a pile of bedrolls. The desk contains only the accounting records for the store itself and  apparently the business is not very profitable. The bank is likely to  foreclose on the property once they realize that the owner is dead or  missing.

There is nothing in the office showing a magical aura.  However, the banded mail, light shield, and mace at Cassatta's waist are magical.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 24, 2012)

Pari gives Tagaiwi an encouraging scratch under the chin. "Come along, Tags. Let's go help Venarius."

Pari leads the tiger to the back of the shop, then sets him to Guard the door.

[sblock=OOC]Pari will also take 20 if there's time (for a total of 34).[/sblock]


----------



## DalkonCledwin (Apr 24, 2012)

"I didn't find anything of use in here, but that doesn't mean there is anything. Though, now that I am looking at it, it appears this armor, the shield, and her mace are all of magical quality." Veniarus says pointing out the items he had identified as magical in nature.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 24, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*

After peeking into the office and seeing the bedrolls, Ariel suggests, "Let's put the unconscious prisoners in the office.  Then, I can deal with our wounds."

Seeing the other two search the room and bedrolls not finding anything, she asks,  "Did you look in that chest, there?  Or do you think it is trapped?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (22 with shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +3 AC Barkskin
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 5/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Hold Person, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 27, 2012)

Maia finds no flaw in Ariel's suggestion and carefully moves the ones she stabilized into the office and onto bedrolls.

"I can help with wounds," she offers...then deflates a little. "...but I don't know anything about traps. I'm sorry."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 27, 2012)

Pari takes a look at the chest, doing his best to find any traps . . .

(Take 20 on Perception to find traps - total 34).


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 27, 2012)

Pari doesn't find any traps, however the chest is locked.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 1, 2012)

Unlocking the chest reveals the priestess's treasury (TBG awards) and collecting the valuables from your foes takes about 10 minutes.  Afterward, the first of several Whitecloaks arrive on scene and it takes some explaining of the situation, but in the end you are free to go and can take your spoils with you.

        *GM:*  Hmm, I guess it is time to pull the plug on this one.  With Pari and Garnet likely being retired, I can see the lack of RP interest going on and I am not really excited about continuing further myself under these circumstances.

This was the third time I ran Daggers at Midnight in PbP and the other two groups had no problem enjoying the adventure and kept moving along.  So I am not sure it was the source material.

I updated the opening post of the thread for the treasure and I put together final numbers. [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION] for review.     [Sblock=Awards]Run Time 113 days; Everyone advanced a level on 17 Apr (@98days)
Pari:
XP: 12972(start) + 880(Enc) + 2744(98x28) + 660(15x44) = 17256XP
GP: +1471(Enc) + 590.2(Treasury) + 3038(98x31) + 630(15x42) = +5729.2GP

Garnet:
XP: 8903(start) + 880(Enc) + 2156(98x22) + 375(15x28) = 12314XP
 GP: +1471(Enc) + 590.2(Treasury) + 2450(98x25) + 465(15x31) = +4976.2GP

Maia:
XP: 8338(start) + 880(Enc) + 2156(98x22) + 375(15x28) = 11749XP
GP: +1471(Enc) + 590.2(Treasury) + 2450(98x25) + 465(15x31) = +4976.2GP

Veniarus:
XP: 3745(start) + 880(Enc) + 1470(98x15) + 330(15x22) = 6425XP
 GP: +1471(Enc) + 1372(98x17) + 375(15x25) = +3218GP

DMC = 7.91[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 1, 2012)

(OOC - I was enjoying it fine. I just was waiting for someone to unlock the chest before posting again. Feeling a bit defensive, largely because I haven't had much time to post in the past week or two as usual...and even my 'usual' isn't that great.  I hate to think that's prematurely ending a game though!)


----------



## perrinmiller (May 1, 2012)

I think it is what it is.  When a game sits for 4 days without anyone posting, it is not the same thing as waiting for one person to take their turn.

People being busy is one thing, but everyone had posted in other threads during this time.  As a group, the interest is just not there.  If it were, the other characters would be posting more frequently.

Normally I would take this as a failing on my part for not having an interesting enough adventure.  But, like I said, this one ran fine with two other groups in PbP so I don't think it is that.

While you all could keep roleplaying and I could run another encounter, I don't get any satisfaction from such slow paced games either.  If none of the players are interested to post daily on a regular basis, then I lose interest in turn.  It becomes a downward spiral.

To be clear, I am not offended nor angry at anyone.  I just feel it is time.  I know what it feels like to have the itch to dump a character and move on to a different one, so I think it for the best that we wrap this up and Mowgli and Mfloyd3 can do their thing.


----------



## GlassEye (May 1, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> Run Time 113 days; Everyone advanced a level on 17 Apr (@98days)
> Pari:
> XP: 12972(start) + 880(Enc) + 2744(98x28) + 660(15x44) = 17256XP
> GP: +1471(Enc) + 590.2(Treasury) + 3038(98x31) + 630(15x42) = +5729.2GP
> ...




Looks like a math error in the numbers.  Fixed and approved.

EDIT: Updated Adventure Tracking page


----------



## Shayuri (May 1, 2012)

Well, you're right that it's not good to force a game...there's a difference between due diligence to keep a game going, and applying de-fib paddles to a dead patient. And you're also right not to point fingers or make it any worse than it has to be. While I don't see any fault in my having waited this particular time...I know that I have been slow to post many times in the past, and that I therefore must shoulder my share of responsibility. If I had been more responsive before, then the people who we needed to post now might never have lost interest. So for that, I apologize to you and the others in the game.

Looks like I need to re-assess my games again.


----------



## DalkonCledwin (May 2, 2012)

thanks for the adventures Perrin, despite the difficulties we faced I really enjoyed them. I think it is time for Veniarus to return to the Dunn Wright Inn now. I look forward to adventuring with each of you again sometime.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 2, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> If I had been more responsive before, then the people who we needed to post now might never have lost interest.



Maybe, maybe not. Dunno.  Character interaction between players (or even NPCs) is what makes things interesting to me and often is what generates the interest and drive to *want *to play the game.

I like combat and tactics too.

RP gamers are fickle and if the creativity is not happening, then often procrastination occurs.

Thanks, GE.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 2, 2012)

Sorry for my lack, PM. I think I got bogged down in the question of the Whitecloaks and what to do with them, then at some point while I was trying to decide how Pari would handle it when they came in I lost the game.

Also, I've had trouble keeping track of what's going on - my fault completely - and this got me bogged down. A bad habit of mine that's caused some difficulty in other games as well is that when I'm confused about how to proceed I tend to sit and wait for others to take the lead rather than "thrash around," when I really should just do _something_. The impact of this approach was magnified for this game, where Pari and the confusion about his identity was the focus of the plot. In any case, I was enjoying the game so no worries about your source material _or_ your approach.

At the very least, I really should have communicated to the group that while Pari's _reallly_ good as noticing or finding things, he's got diddly when it comes to opening locks. He can't do anything about actually getting into the chest.

In any case, I owe everyone else an apology as well - hard to push forward when the protagonist isn't carrying his weight  . . .  *Sorry about this, guys.* Though you've been good about not pointing fingers, I'll "man up" and recognize that this is my bad.

As an aside, I've actually been ambivalent about retiring Pari vs. starting a third character, and haven't really decided which way I'll go yet. This _might_ have had something to do with my lack of posting, but I'm really not sure it did.


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 2, 2012)

I want to join everyone else in thanking PM for the game, and also say that I regret letting Garnet go dark. I parked Garnet at the door and said she was "on watch" rather than engaging in the scene,  which was not a productive thing to do.  So, thanks for a good game.

Best,
M


----------



## perrinmiller (May 2, 2012)

You guys are welcome.   This was a long run with some of you and I had hoped with the intermission we might regain some momentum.

I appreciate you all sharing responsibility for things, and I do believe some of this is my fault as well.  And while we are at it, we were still carrying some baggage from Ausk and Heinrich not really bringing more to the character interaction either.

I am not just being nice, I really am not blaming any one person on this.  

After you all regroup, level up and assess what you are planning to do, I might have an idea or two for something to DM again.  I am leaving Ariel hanging around for color in the DWI scenery and may use her again as a filler NPC to provide extra healing/power for smaller groups that I DM.  

I think I might end up running short things for fewer people for awhile to help keep people from stagnating in between other DMs adventures.


----------



## Shayuri (May 2, 2012)

Aww! Group hug! I mean...in a back-slapping, manly kind of way. (^_^)

Anyway, it's been a good ride, and I am glad I took part. I'll take some time to scratch my head and work out Maia's post-adventure stuff, then put her back in the inn. Might take some downtime to get my affairs in better order too, so my next adventure can count on better support from me!

Rar!

Seey'all in the Inn!


----------

